# Lost It's Charm



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't know if it is just me, but I feel like New Horizons doesn't have the same charm as other games. You can practically get any villager you want with amibo (i know you could in new leaf but not at the beginning of the game coming out.) and with crafting i get they wanted to try something new but golden tools should never break- i mean you work hard for them


@ForgottenT 's Words
Only 1 Nooks Cranny upgrade, no brewster cafe, no resetti "hideout", no police station, no kicks shop, no Leif shop, no museum upgrades, no Katrina shop, no Retail, no club lol, no diving, no paintings, no exotic fruits, no perfect fruit, no gyroids, no bushes, no club tortimer, no minigames, no Kapn shop, no Gracie shop, no town square, no room size upgrades
(Nintendo what am I gonna do with these overpriced closet size rooms)
No Katie, no post office, letters aren't physical anymore, more convinient but I dislike the change.
8 bridges, and incline limit wtf?!
Etc etc.


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2020)

while i do love new horizons, i’m slowly getting bored as i’ve unlocked all the npcs and buildings that currently exist. all that’s really left to do is craft, bug hunt and fish and that gets kinda boring over time lmao so i’m excited for the upcoming earth day update and fishing tourney to have a bit of a change


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2020)

New leaf lasted me years, while I know some people have everything already


----------



## niko2 (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't use amiibo... I don't mind tools breaking and I enjoy passing time on NH like I did in NL, actually since we can landscape our island, decorate it etc it's much much more interesting than NL or WW. What did you do in NL that it made it much more enjoyable for you? NH is still "work in progress", as in we will get many new events in the following months.


----------



## Daisuk (Apr 6, 2020)

I really hope they update the game with some more things to do after a while ... I'm still not bored with it, but can see it getting a bit stale after you've maxed out what's currently available. There's so much potential there though, so hopefully they'll keep pushing out content to keep players playing.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 6, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> You can practically change your entire town



What does this have to do with losing charm? Animal Crossing has ALWAYS been about making it the town you want.



Audrey Marie said:


> and get any villager you want with amibo.



What about New Leaf?


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> What does this have to do with losing charm? Animal Crossing has ALWAYS been about making it the town you want.
> 
> 
> 
> What about New Leaf?


i meant like terraforming, and then amibo only joined in the last years  I didn't mean to make people upset hahait's just how i feel


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't think its "charm" was ever derived from the ability to terraform or easily move in villagers. While I agree the music doesn't slap as hard as it did in previous games, I think overall this game has way more charm to it. The way it looks, the new things villagers do like hold items and sit around town, I could go on and on about how charming this game is.

It seems you disapprove of the game mechanics, which I also think have been vastly updated. I don't have to worry as much about villagers moving away without me knowing, I love being ablate create new things around my town with terraforming, and I'm not stuck with maybe some part of the landscape being absolutely annoying to deal with.

Every game will have its downsides especially when compared to previous iterations, but I think NH is by far my most interactive game in the series and I'm gonna play for ages.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 6, 2020)

I love the game so far, the only thing that's making it "lose it's charm" for me is the amount of stupid glitches it has. I'm really looking forward to future updates, it makes me excited thinking about where the game is going to be a year from now. I don't see how being able to customize your entire island is a problem? It's incredible what you can do with terraforming.

I can definitely agree on the golden tools though, I was very disappointed to hear that they can break. Yeah they probably last a long time but they should be unbreakable, that should be the entire reason to work towards getting them..


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> I don't think its "charm" was ever derived from the ability to terraform or easily move in villagers. While I agree the music doesn't slap as hard as it did in previous games, I think overall this game has way more charm to it. The way it looks, the new things villagers do like hold items and sit around town, I could go on and on about how charming this game is.
> 
> It seems you disapprove of the game mechanics, which I also think have been vastly updated. I don't have to worry as much about villagers moving away without me knowing, I love being ablate create new things around my town with terraforming, and I'm not stuck with maybe some part of the landscape being absolutely annoying to deal with.
> 
> Every game will have its downsides especially when compared to previous iterations, but I think NH is by far my most interactive game in the series and I'm gonna play for ages.


i do agree that its nice the villagers don't move away


----------



## cool sword (Apr 6, 2020)

I think there are really good things about this game but there are also some very bad behind irritating things so I can understand getting frustrated I'm kind of starting to get a little bored with it myself


----------



## Ciary (Apr 6, 2020)

I wish they had unbreakable tools too. But really, the normal tools are not that hard to make. So it's fine really. 
as for running out of things to do, I see that happening to me eventually. once my island is "complete" and I have nothing else to improve, I know I will move on. but I haven't reached that point yet. I'm enjoying my time playing and I like the journey to the perfect island paradise.

Though I am looking forward to future events. to see what they add.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 6, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> i meant like terraforming,



That, along with amiibos, is completely optional gameplay. If it destroys your charm, why not ignore it? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## cindamia (Apr 6, 2020)

I understand how you feel, I feel like in NL there was much more to unlock and it was more work. Like the brewsters, club LOL, dream suite, katrinas. Shops took longer to unlock. I miss the mini games on the island. I feel like they're going to add more to this game, or at least I hope so, because I feel like we are just scratching the surface.


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 6, 2020)

personally, i am still having fun after putting in over 100 hours! the changes make it more charming to me, and helps set it apart from the other games. i get the sense that a lot of people just wanted something very similar to new leaf but with better graphics, but i'm glad that they are doing something different to set it apart. tbh though im really big on crafting mechanics in games + am a big completionist, so for me after finishing the unlocks it's where the real fun of the game begins. also, in terms of changing your town + amiibo (which was in nl too) it's completely optional. if that takes away from the game for you, just don't do it.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 6, 2020)

I totally understand what you mean, I think the build up for me personally seemed way more intense than for NL. We've been looking forward to it for so long and already have sunk so many hours in, so it's understandable that you're burnt out or feel like it's lost its charm. 

Personally I feel like there are so many options in this game that it's not that the 'charm is lost', more that it's overwhelming to have everything available straight away and then be stuck thinking, well what do I do now? I think the best thing to do in this situation is take a little break from it, maybe watch some YouTube videos or even streamers who might inspire you to try something new! 

This is definitely a game that will be around as long as NL was and with the frequent updates and special event days, it'll keep us intrigued and help the game stay 'fresh'. That said, if you are struggling to find enjoyment - maybe check out the airport or nook's cranny, I've found that keeps me interested if I'm feeling a bit bored, and you might even make some friends who make the game more enjoyable for you c:


----------



## Chris (Apr 6, 2020)

I feel the opposite. For me, _New Horizons_ has recaptured the charm of earlier games in the series. I am enjoying it more than _New Leaf_.


----------



## rianne (Apr 6, 2020)

Are we playing the same game or???

Genuinely confused.


----------



## bobthecat (Apr 6, 2020)

You're older that's why. I personally think new horizons game is amazing apart from harvs island. 

Animal Crossing is quite a nostalgic game for most people so they might be  quite attached to older games, just a personal opinion


----------



## Kaioin (Apr 6, 2020)

I think I'll feel more optimistic about it once it's actually a finished game.
Right now, we're a little over 2 weeks into it being released and I have done everything I possibly could in that time, now I'm waiting for a Nook's Cranny upgrade coming at some point and that's it. I've even themed out my town already. Now what? :s


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I feel the opposite. For me, _New Horizons_ has recaptured the charm of earlier games in the series. I am enjoying it more than _New Leaf_.



This has happened to me as well. I feel like I'm 9, playing the GCN version of Animal Crossing. It's also kept me way busier than New Leaf. I've logged in 90+ hours already, lol.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 6, 2020)

For me it has a lot more charm than New Leaf. Wild World was the game I grew up with, and I do think the more contained experience is more lovely. I've been a lot more happier spending time in New Horizons than New Leaf. Personally I don't even notice tools breaking anymore, I always customize my tools if the NookMiles+ require it, and beside that I crafted 5 of each tool and stored them for when I need it. 

A lot of the charm for New Horizons comes from the graphics and being able to place items outside. The game just looks amazing and you can actually get creative outside now as well. I remember placing flowers around villagers houses just to get some color in their area.

New Leaf is a solid game, but the series has to evolve beyond that. What would be the point in New Leaf 2?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 6, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Personally I feel like there are so many options in this game that it's not that the 'charm is lost', more that it's overwhelming to have everything available straight away



As someone has hasn't TT'd a single minute

It took

- 7 days to get the Town Hall.
- 10 Days to get Able Sisters.
- 14 days to get Terraforming.

We (Not the TT'ers) still haven't gotten Nook's Cranny upgrade. So to say we "have everything available straight away" isn't true. If it takes 28-30 days to get the first store upgrade, then we're not even ready for the next upgrade until the next 30 days after. Which is in May. So by then, we'll probably see the batch of upgrades released via update.


----------



## meo (Apr 6, 2020)

Animal crossing has always been about customization/decorating for me. Add in quirky animal neighbors.
So far it still is that so, no, it's still appealing for me.


----------



## Envy (Apr 6, 2020)

I guess I don't understand. I do understand that New Horizons has flaws (breakable tools being one of them, missing NPCs being another), but I have enjoyed it a lot, and I think it has plenty of charm.

New Leaf was a great game, the first sequel to the original Animal Crossing that just made improvements and didn't go around messing things up, but that game got boring really quickly for me. It was a rock solid game, but in the end, it wasn't enough to bring that spark that I wanted to keep me playing.

New Horizons is automatically more appealing to me because town customization is much easier (although there are still problems, like the process to move buildings). It was something I had wanted since the beginning, but the fact that you couldn't even simply place a light pole in NL without having to make it a PWP that you have donate tons of bells for, not be able to place and freely move around, etc., made that a very arduous task that I never had the patience for.

As I said, NH is not perfect in that aspect either, but it is much improved over NL. I don't know how people had the patience to customize towns in NL. PWPs were a pain in the rear.

Plus, I love the Nook Miles tasks. For someone like me who doesn't mess with Amiibos (a waste of money), the Nook Miles islands are a method for me to work toward for getting the villagers I want. They aren't "given" to me, and I likely won't get most of the ones I even want because of RNG, but the thought that I might will help keep me playing.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 6, 2020)

I feel like a lot of people had high expectations with this game, making it impossible to actually meet them. There's always going to be something in a game that you don't like. 

I agree that the one thing I don't like most is the breakable tools. It creates unnecessary crafting just to craft and that's annoying to me. I also agree that the music isn't the best. They all sound the same to me. 

But besides those downfalls, they added a lot of great things! You can put stuff outside!! Anything!! That's just wicked and don't get me started on terraforming. 

I feel like everyone went crazy playing and have naturally burnt out. It happens. I'm sure once a break is taken, it'll be better playing more casually. 

You don't need to play with amiibo and you don't need to time travel to get everything fast. If you do then that's your own fault lol.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 6, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> As someone has hasn't TT'd a single minute
> 
> It took
> 
> ...


I should have clarified, I meant with the terraforming option. It can be very overwhelming at first to have all of those options available, especially when it involves moving buildings (especially for those of you who don’t TT)


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 6, 2020)

Envy said:


> It was something I had wanted since the beginning, but the fact that you couldn't even simply place a light pole in NL without having to make it a PWP that you have donate tons of bells for, not be able to place and freely move around, etc., made that a very arduous task that I never had the patience for.
> 
> As I said, NH is not perfect in that aspect either, but it is much improved over NL. I don't know how people had the patience to customize towns in NL. PWPs were a pain in the rear.



Let's also not forget the constant whining from Isabelle about certain things, such as a rock being too close to things. Like seriously? You're about to build a building structure, I think moving a rock can be done.


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2020)

bobthecat said:


> You're older that's why. I personally think new horizons game is amazing apart from harvs island.
> 
> Animal Crossing is quite a nostalgic game for most people so they might be  quite attached to older games, just a personal opinion


lmao you are probably right but i'm actually not old


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 6, 2020)

I've said this before and I'll say it again; you are not going to feel the same as you did when you were a kid. The same charm is never going to be there as with other games. Modern technology and stuff is always going to make an old game feel different and new. I have like 6 amiibo cards (that were given to me solely so I could have Diana) so I don't use them to get all of mine. I never even played NL when they came out.

Don't  use cards, don't terraform, and don't do anything that makes you bored with the game. I'm having fun regardless, and I TT just to cycle out villagers.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm getting really tired of having to craft the tools, I'll be working hard to upgrade my shop so I can finally just start buying new ones instead of crafting them. Gold tools are pretty much just garbage now though, what's the point in them being golden if they break?


----------



## bobthecat (Apr 6, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> lmao you are probably right but i'm actually not old


Maybe you're not old but that was maybe wrong wording from me sorry haha. I just mean from the time that's past since new leaf has come out there is obviously an age difference for everyone


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 6, 2020)

I will agree with pawpatrol though, I feel DRAINED trying to decorate my town and always having a full inventory (even with increased slots) My villagers will NOT stop giving me the same Bunny Day DIY Recipe. I've gotten 6 bags LOL. Tools are a pain in the rear. I understand your frustrations, but I've come to terms with the fact that it isn't the same as the Wild World I picked up at 13, 10 years ago. I still am enjoying it though, but the tools are frustrating.


----------



## Lemons (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't TT, and I actually took my time to bring K.K. to my island (actually, I just forgot to talk to Tom Nook ), so I'm not bored at all! I can't even build paths yet, and I feel it will take such a long time to change the island like I want to (it will take days to place everything where I want, to demolish and build new bridges)...I also spend a very long time just making custom designs and walking around, visiting friends...I feel like there's a lot more that Nintendo will add to the game later on, maybe they weren't expecting people to TT that far and get bored already.
Honestly, that's one of the reasons I don't like TT. I know people are allowed to play their game the way they want to, and there are people that enjoy the game for a long time even if they TT, but I feel like that might be bad for some in the long run, especially for NH that I feel like we should expect updates with more content in the future. :/


----------



## mowzies (Apr 6, 2020)

Let me preface this by saying everyone can play however you want, but I think that's an issue that can come up with sinking so much time into animal crossing from the get go with time traveling and turnip trading to make millions in one day and hunting down the only items you want online. 

If you let the game progress """""naturally"""" it has more longevity. A lot of people already have over 100 hours in the game which is more gameplay than a lot of games have. Personally I already have over 50 hours in it which is more than I've put into any other game recently. I've been TTing a tiny bit but I'm worried I'll get what I want to fast and not enjoy the journey if I do it too much or just hunt down the items I want through trading online.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 6, 2020)

despite TT'ing and having played 150hrs, the game has lots of charm in my opinion and keeps me engaged all day long (and that's coming from someone who has ADHD and gets sidetracked easily & A LOT). usually i rush to finish games when i buy them, but not with this one - unlocking terraforming is fun, seeing what the mystery islands have in store for you is also fun and just completing daily tasks feels very rewarding as well. 

the amiibo feature is an option that i use myself from time to time, but honestly? more often than not it's a pain and i'd much rather use my NMT to see if i can get specific villagers that way or someone i actually like more! breeding hybrids is something to look forward to and the landscaping also is, in my opinion, something way more fun than in previous games. if you dislike something, you can (most likely) just go and change it, instead of having to reset your entire save file and losing progress - and the stones are also easy to get rid of, instead of in your way. i feel like NH will stick longer with me than NL did, especially in the long run.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 6, 2020)

I think the real issue here is that when the release date was announced obviously nobody knew there was going to be a global pandemic going on.

With everyone stuck in their homes they're playing this game a lot longer than it's meant to be played in a short amount of time. 300 hours in two weeks is NOT normal if you have other things to do (school, work, social life, etc) and I think that's why everyone is getting burnt out so quickly.

The game is meant to be played a few hours a day but because of everything going on in the world it's being played a whole bunch more. I think that's why a lot of people are getting burnt out so quickly.


----------



## niko2 (Apr 6, 2020)

Kaioin said:


> I think I'll feel more optimistic about it once it's actually a finished game.
> Right now, we're a little over 2 weeks into it being released and I have done everything I possibly could in that time, now I'm waiting for a Nook's Cranny upgrade coming at some point and that's it. I've even themed out my town already. Now what? :s


well what did you do in NL after unlocking your shops etc?


----------



## seliph (Apr 6, 2020)

apologies if this sounds harsh but when i read posts like these it makes me think that peoples' main problem is that instead of wanting a brand new game they wanted Animal Crossing: New Leaf But Better

new horizons is a different game entirely and once you separate it from its predecessor it's much more enjoyable.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I feel the opposite. For me, _New Horizons_ has recaptured the charm of earlier games in the series. I am enjoying it more than _New Leaf_.



Same. It keeps boggling my mind when people say there's less to do. I'm finding there's actually more to do, both from a town customization perspective and even a collecting perspective. I know not all of the furniture is in the game yet, but if you try to collect all of the colors of everything for your catalog? That's going to take a while. 

I've actually also found more to do per day than I ever could do in New Leaf. Unless I was working on some major pathing or landscaping project, after the first few weeks I could only play for maybe 2 hours per day before I ran out of stuff to do each day. I'm over 2 weeks in and I can still play for many hours a day.


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 6, 2020)

bobthecat said:


> You're older that's why. I personally think new horizons game is amazing apart from harvs island.
> 
> Animal Crossing is quite a nostalgic game for most people so they might be  quite attached to older games, just a personal opinion


I've been trying to put a finger on why I feel different about NH compared to Nl and I think this is why, I think quite a few people (me included) were quite a lot younger/kids when new leaf came out and for many it was their first game that really got them into the series. I'd say for the majority of people playing horizons it_ isn't _their first game hence we kind of already know what's going to happen. Yes Horizons is different but the basic game mechanics are the same so of course it isn't going to have the same charm/excitement as the older games you played when you were younger. 
It isn't a bad game, we're just older and it takes more for us to get the same excitement about it, plus it was hyped up for two years there is no way you AREN'T going to be disappointed about certain parts of it.


----------



## Triaged (Apr 6, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> I don't know if it is just me, but I feel like New Horizons doesn't have the same charm as other games. You can practically get any villager you want with amibo (i know you could in new leaf but not at the beginning of the game coming out.) and with crafting i get they wanted to try something new but golden tools should never break- i mean you work hard for them



I've made the decision to deliberately play the game without utilising Amiibo or trading with Villagers. Part of what makes the experience for me in past games is the amount of work and time that went into the Islands, so I'm avoiding shortcut taking in that sense.

That's not to say, though, that people shouldn't use amiibo or play the way they want. It's important to just realize what value you find in the game (ie: for me, time) and take the direction that makes the most sense for that (ie: not using amiibo or trading for villagers).


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Apr 6, 2020)

I think new leaf definitely time gated a lot more things than new horizons does. 

1. We don't have the night club (replaced by KK visits and villagers giving reactions daily)
2. Brewster 
3. The police station with the pups
4. Ordinances 
5. Gracie and her lux furniture sets that costed a lot of bells
6. Tortimer and pals + online mini games with friends
7. No reskins from Cyrus, certain item colors are not re-colorable and are completely rng... while others are. Doesn't make sense. 1 Step forward and 2 steps back with this one.
8. Flower shop / Lief is gone
9. Kicks shop is a traveling merchant
10. Extremely dated online system where people can't even help you place items on your island and lots of functionality is disabled when people are over. 

Of course these might be patched into the game in the future and thats what Im hopeful for anyways 
Theres a lot of huge improvements in this iteration. Too many to list. I think it's a great game, just hoping for content updates / dlc.


----------



## Chris (Apr 6, 2020)

seliph said:


> apologies if this sounds harsh but when i read posts like these it makes me think that peoples' main problem is that instead of wanting a brand new game they wanted Animal Crossing: New Leaf But Better
> 
> new horizons is a different game entirely and once you separate it from its predecessor it's much more enjoyable.



I'm under this impression as well. Most complaints about the game seem to stem from something being different to _New Leaf_. 



DJStarstryker said:


> Same. It keeps boggling my mind when people say there's less to do. I'm finding there's actually more to do, both from a town customization perspective and even a collecting perspective. I know not all of the furniture is in the game yet, but if you try to collect all of the colors of everything for your catalog? That's going to take a while.
> 
> I've actually also found more to do per day than I ever could do in New Leaf. Unless I was working on some major pathing or landscaping project, after the first few weeks I could only play for maybe 2 hours per day before I ran out of stuff to do each day. I'm over 2 weeks in and I can still play for many hours a day.



Nook Miles are what keep me playing for hours on end. I think it's my favourite feature.


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm under this impression as well. Most complaints about the game seem to stem from something being different to _New Leaf_.
> i feel like part of me wanted new features, but all animal crossing games tend to have a consistent theme or things that reappear that are missing


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 6, 2020)

mapleleaf said:


> I've been trying to put a finger on why I feel different about NH compared to Nl and I think this is why, I think quite a few people (me included) were quite a lot younger/kids when new leaf came out and for many it was their first game that really got them into the series. I'd say for the majority of people playing horizons it_ isn't _their first game hence we kind of already know what's going to happen. Yes Horizons is different but the basic game mechanics are the same so of course it isn't going to have the same charm/excitement as the older games you played when you were younger.
> It isn't a bad game, we're just older and it takes more for us to get the same excitement about it, plus it was hyped up for two years there is no way you AREN'T going to be disappointed about certain parts of it.



I think you have a really good point here. It's not only knowing what happens either. Your video game tastes will change as you age. Some games or genres you loved as a kid you might find too simplistic now, or perhaps it goes the other way and takes up too much of your time. Heck, some people lose interest in gaming completely. Many gamers I knew as a kid no longer play video games at all. They are too busy with their adult lives.

But there's also the fact that people tend to put on nostalgia goggles for stuff that they enjoyed as a kid. Sometimes you'll go back and do something you enjoyed as a kid and find it still fun. But other times if you go back, your adult mind won't enjoy it anymore and wonder why you even liked it. But people don't always go back to see what it actually feels like now. They are blinded by their memories of the game. They compare newer games to those memories, and those memories sometimes have inflated fun attached to them - if you were to compare the games side by side now, the older one may not (or it might, but not always) hold up.

I personally have a weird perspective on the series compared to most here. I think I bought Gamecube Animal Crossing in 2003 or 2004. I graduated high school in 2001 and I've been playing video games since about the time the NES and Super Mario Bros first came out in the US. Thus, I was already an adult by the time AC existed. I actually didn't care much for the Gamecube game or Wild World. I wanted to like them because it was cute. But it didn't feel like there was enough to do. I gave the series another chance with New Leaf, and finally the more customization options made me feel like there was enough to do to entertain me. That's why I love NH even more than NL - there's simply more freedom of things to do that interest me. I like AC for collecting and customization.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 6, 2020)

LegallyBlondie said:


> 10. Extremely dated online system where people can't even help you place items on your island and lots of functionality is disabled when people are over.



*Nintendo:* It's rude to move furniture with guests over.
*Guest:* I don't mind if you move furniture.


----------



## Yulaldie (Apr 6, 2020)

I agree to a extent, the game feels incomplete but that’s to be expected. I’m just really hoping they’ll add more features and shops to unlock. It took me years to slowly build up my town before, and I like that.

For me, the biggest thing thing I miss are the mini games and multiplayer option. It was nice having stuff to do and the island tour with friends.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:
			
		

> I feel the opposite. For me, _New Horizons_ has recaptured the charm of earlier games in the series. I am enjoying it more than _New Leaf_.



Yes I feel the same way!! I understand New Leaf is many people's favourite game and while I did have fun playing it when it released, I just wasn't motivated to keep going long term because somehow it lost its charm for me. But something in New Horizons has resparked that childhood joy for me - not sure if it's the upbeat music that seems like a throwback to the older games, or the fact that I get to interact with Nook regularly again (he doesn't belong in an exterior decorating shop cut off from the town), or something else I haven't put my finger on yet, but I simply adore this game and look forward to playing it every morning.

I also really enjoyed the "story" aspect of the beginning, it made me feel way more invested and dedicated to my little growing island. And I think collecting Nook miles is tons of fun!!


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 6, 2020)

I think this game has a lot of charm. If you don't like using amiibos to get villagers you specifically want, don't use them. Same goes for NMT. Both are optional. Let all of your villagers be random move ins. I never understood how other people getting villagers that they want easily and quickly without having to pay an arm and a leg "ruins" the game or makes it lose it's charm. Play the game in a way that you find fun and let everyone else play how they'd like to play. I personally find having a group of villagers that I really enjoy to make the game much more charming than having a bunch of villagers that I don't like. Tools breaking can be annoying but I don't mind it much, I try to keep a few extra of each tool in my storage. Overall, I'm having a lot of fun with this game.


----------



## Bamboofish (Apr 6, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> i do agree that its nice the villagers don't move away


The villagers will not go away even if I dont play the game for a long time? Apologies for the confusion because some people say they can move away randomly. Thank you


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2020)

Bamboofish said:


> The villagers will not go away even if I dont play the game for a long time? Apologies for the confusion because some people say they can move away randomly. Thank you


i'm 99.9% sure they won't move without having the thinking bubble!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 6, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> i'm 99.9% sure they won't move without having the thinking bubble!



I really hope so. That would be less stressful in the future when I start playing less often, and get worried about random move-outs.


----------



## Bamboofish (Apr 6, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> i'm 99.9% sure they won't move without having the thinking bubble!



Wow thats really good then. So basically you have to talk to them for them to move out. I wont have to worry if I missed the though bubble and not play for a while. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 6, 2020)

I do feel like it's getting a bit stale, which is disappointing. There just doesn't feel like a whole lot to do really, even with the two events going on right now (especially because I don't care about bunny day at all). It feels like an unfinished game to me, and once I unlock terraforming, there's going to be little to do other than that. 

I hope they release some more updates or something soon, because I was kind of relying on the game while I was stuck at home unable to work but I'm already a little bored with it. There's just so much it's missing in terms of shops and house furniture, etc.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 6, 2020)

If you're gonna copy my comment at least quote it...


----------



## majorminus (Apr 6, 2020)

Ok, time to make my first comment on here.

I've put about 80 hours into NH, no TT (never have in any game), played NL a ton, and grew up playing WW. I don't think being unhappy with NH is that crazy.

Everyone keeps saying that original poster wanted NL2, but is that a crazy idea? AC has always been a series that slightly improves itself. WW was a slight improvement to AC, CF was slightly better than WW, and then NL expanded and improved upon CF. Currently, NH seems to only appeal to players that put hundreds of hours into NL making custom pathing. It honestly just feels like Minecraft at this point with the terraforming. It lacks any of the slow building progression of NL in its current state. Beyond that, I can't even enjoy decorating my island or my house. I've played everyday since launch. My house still looks awful inside. No good furniture at Nooks and I can't find any good recipes. I currently feel like I run in circles trying to find something to do in the game. As for golden tools, yeah, make them unbreakable Nintendo, please.

All I'm saying is, even though I'm enjoying NH, it has a different vibe and it feels like half a game to me, even with all the expanded options. If they are going to add stuff in updates in DLC, I must say, I really don't like that model.


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> If you're gonna copy my comment at least quote it...


i'm sorry i thought i did! i'll edit it right now


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 6, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> If you're gonna copy my comment at least quote it...


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 6, 2020)

I understand why people feel there’s less charm but I’m not finding that myself.

I love the graphics so much, the texture of the animals is just adorable! I like the music, and find fishing & bug catching really relaxing - so it's got charm in spades, for me.

I am concerned about the lack of civic/commercial buildings though. I don't TT or accept large bell payments for anything so it's going to take me an age to get my island the way I like it anyway, but I'll be disappointed we don't end up with at least as many businesses & things to do as NL. I loved the post office, comedy club, the (now pointless) hairdresser and The Roost as a standalone building. I'm not sure we can get all of that stuff on our islands though, which is why the NL High Street was so great.

So, I'm charmed but not sure at this point I'll be _entertained _for as many years as I was with NL. But I really hope I will be!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 6, 2020)

@majorminus, from what I have read about, CF wasn't very popular because it was just a slightly improved WW and people thought it didn't have enough changes. That's why NL became so beloved because they took a risk and made massive changes letting you be mayor. That's why I'm consistently surprised by the idea that people didn't want NL to be changed very much and think that NH has made too many changes.


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2020)

majorminus said:


> Ok, time to make my first comment on here.
> 
> I've put about 80 hours into NH, no TT (never have in any game), played NL a ton, and grew up playing WW. I don't think being unhappy with NH is that crazy.
> 
> ...


exactly! i didn't know how to word that


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 6, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> i'm sorry i thought i did! i'll edit it right now



Thanks 



Spooky. said:


> Who are you talking to?



OP, the wall of text was something I wrote in the rant thread a bit ago.


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> OP, the wall of text was something I wrote in the rant thread a bit ago.


I apologize again


----------



## majorminus (Apr 6, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> @majorminus, from what I have read about, CF wasn't very popular because it was just a slightly improved WW and people thought it didn't have enough changes. That's why NL became so beloved because they took a risk and made massive changes letting you be mayor. That's why I'm consistently surprised by the idea that people didn't want NL to be changed very much and think that NH has made too many changes.



I see your point, but being a mayor allowed you to place certain buildings and bridges, and expand the decorating capabilities as well. Being mayor was simply a reason to allow you to do this. Now we can decide if our entire island should be on a mountain and get to move our villagers anywhere we want. All this while only having 2 stores... I don't know, just seems like they made some strange decisions at Nintendo when theming this game. Why are we called resident representatives when god is a more fitting title?


----------



## Envy (Apr 6, 2020)

majorminus said:


> Everyone keeps saying that original poster wanted NL2, but is that a crazy idea? AC has always been a series that slightly improves itself. WW was a slight improvement to AC, CF was slightly better than WW, and then NL expanded and improved upon CF.



The truth of these games is far more complicated than you're letting on. Wild World made some improvements, but also made some really bad choices, like removing the real world holidays. So Wild World was always a mixed bag to me. City Folk can't even be called an improved Wild World because while it may have added the holidays back, it went backwards in other places (GCN size houses as opposed to WW sized houses) and had some really bad, repetitive villager interaction (and the pictures were removed), among other things.

New Leaf is the only Animal Crossing sequel I feel really fits your model. It was an improvement and didn't have many drawbacks at all versus the older games.

New Horizons can be seen as more like Wild World, I suppose. The lack of NPCs, a lot of furniture missing, etc. are all pretty bad things. But there is a trade off with the ability to decorate the outdoors that is just so major for me, much like in Wild World while you had the bad, you had character customization for the first time (no more of the forced hats) and online which made Wild World overall a positive experience.


----------



## seliph (Apr 6, 2020)

majorminus said:


> Ok, time to make my first comment on here.
> 
> I've put about 80 hours into NH, no TT (never have in any game), played NL a ton, and grew up playing WW. I don't think being unhappy with NH is that crazy.
> 
> ...



"NH seems to only appeal to players that put hundreds of hours into NL making custom pathing." i don't think that's either a fair or accurate assumption at all lol.

i don't understand the desire for slow progression while also wanting your house and island to be nicely decorated in 2 weeks? if anyone's island or house looks fantastic by now it's because they either traded a ton or time traveled a ton, or both. it's also worth re-mentioning that the game wasn't meant to be released during a global pandemic where playing a video game for 10 hours a day is reasonable, and so it's a safe assumption that the vast majority of players have progressed much further than we should have by now.

as for terraforming, it's a completely optional feature that you don't have to use if you don't want to.


----------



## bcmii (Apr 6, 2020)

Preach! At first, when TTers were reporting being bored after the first two weeks in the game (I don't TT), people were going on about how "they are just bored because they aren't playing normally." Yet, here I am two and a half weeks into the game in real time, and just as the TTers predicted, I am bored with this game. I thought that maybe this holiday would make things better, but that was a big NOPE. The holiday just made things (IMO) worse/more tedious and boring than it already was. I've lacked the motivation to play the game at all in the past couple of days, and until this game stops being just flat out bad (for an Animal Crossing game), I don't know if I'll ever start back up playing. Sad to say, but I think I just wasted $60 on this one.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 6, 2020)

I mean... I think we need to remember this isn’t a completed game and we’re only less than a month in. It’s been heavily implied that more will be added to the game with future updates and over time and while I get aspects of what you’re saying (I do feel like NH feels quite different in some ways than the other main AC games) we can’t make judgements when we’ve seen so little. I think as time goes on and we can build our islands up more and meet more characters it may feel more “typical” AC, we just need to be patient and enjoy all the amazing new things NH has to offer!


----------



## bcmii (Apr 6, 2020)

seliph said:


> "NH seems to only appeal to players that put hundreds of hours into NL making custom pathing." i don't think that's either a fair or accurate assumption at all lol.
> 
> i don't understand the desire for slow progression while also wanting your house and island to be nicely decorated in 2 weeks? if anyone's island or house looks fantastic by now it's because they either traded a ton or time traveled a ton, or both. it's also worth re-mentioning that the game wasn't meant to be released during a global pandemic where playing a video game for 10 hours a day is reasonable, and so it's a safe assumption that the vast majority of players have progressed much further than we should have by now.
> 
> as for terraforming, it's a completely optional feature that you don't have to use if you don't want to.


----------



## majorminus (Apr 6, 2020)

seliph said:


> "NH seems to only appeal to players that put hundreds of hours into NL making custom pathing." i don't think that's either a fair or accurate assumption at all lol.


The main meat of the game right now is outdoor decoration. If you're not into that there is not much else to do besides wait for updates.


seliph said:


> i don't understand the desire for slow progression while also wanting your house and island to be nicely decorated in 2 weeks? if anyone's island or house looks fantastic by now it's because they either traded a ton or time traveled a ton, or both. it's also worth re-mentioning that the game wasn't meant to be released during a global pandemic where playing a video game for 10 hours a day is reasonable, and so it's a safe assumption that the vast majority of players have progressed much further than we should have by now.


I don't want my house to be finished in 2 weeks, but for goodness sake can we get one appealing piece of furniture in Nooks? I don't think I've seen anything good since it has opened besides some of the smaller table top items. Beyond that I don't even have the wood table recipe yet, not to mention more than 2 pieces of ironwood. I don't mind using DIY furniture just don't force us to use the egg theme please.


seliph said:


> as for terraforming, it's a completely optional feature that you don't have to use if you don't want to.


True, but when that is the "endgame" then it does mean that you're expected to use it to enjoy the game for the next few months until the (rumored) new content gets released.

I love AC, I love NH, but right now, there is nothing to do unless you want to decorate your town.


----------



## seliph (Apr 6, 2020)

bcmii said:


> Well the issue is that if you're not into decorating, there is literally next to nothing to do, because all the good features were cut. You are correct about TF being optional, but after the first two weeks, it is literally like the only thing you can do in the game. Also, I'm saying this after having only played 1-3 hours a day (Usually closer to 1 hour).


genuine question, what did you want to do by now? you can visit nook miles islands, try to complete your museum, get the villagers you want on your island, complete your catalogue, complete the nook miles regular goals, there's a fishing tourney coming up in a short while and we know bug-offs are a thing. i'd imagine there's going to be new buildings/features to unlock but right now with cherry blossoms _and_ easter going on it'd be a bit much to introduce.

maybe i'm too easily entertained but i find there's plenty to do even if you don't feel like decorating.



bcmii said:


> Hmm... I know, we're ridiculous for expecting the sequel to New Leaf to better than New Leaf. How silly of us for expecting that! It's totally not like sequels are typically upgrades to the original. I know, we're so dumb...



my comment wasn't about wanting a game better than new leaf, it was about wanting a game that was basically new leaf but with some improvements. there's no need to be condescending.




majorminus said:


> The main meat of the game right now is outdoor decoration. If you're not into that there is not much else to do besides wait for updates.
> 
> I don't want my house to be finished in 2 weeks, but for goodness sake can we get one appealing piece of furniture in Nooks? I don't think I've seen anything good since it has opened besides some of the smaller table top items. Beyond that I don't even have the wood table recipe yet, not to mention more than 2 pieces of ironwood. I don't mind using DIY furniture just don't force us to use the egg theme please.
> 
> ...



i guess, perhaps i took the path thing too literally but personally i enjoy trying to complete my critterpedia and getting all the nook miles stamps complete so i find i've got plenty to do for now.

appealing furniture showing up in nook's cranny is completely random and subjective so i'm not sure how it can really be improved on, though a lot of people have mentioned the lack of tables so i do feel you on that one lmao.


----------



## Climbintospace (Apr 6, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I feel like a lot of people had high expectations with this game, making it impossible to actually meet them.



Rightfully so, the last main game came out 8 years ago. Which is the biggest bummer to me. All these missing/limited features and content for a wait of, let's say 6 years? I suspect that they didn't even start developing this game early, therefore its lackluster state.
Probably felt pressured to release this game, because everyone was asking for it.

What other developer comes to mind who takes quite a long time to release a new game is Rockstar Games, but I can be absolutely sure that the next game in one of their franchises will be friggin huge, will meet the expectations of the players, will be improved heavily and basically be pushed to the limits of what is possible. And it's not like Nintendo is a small indie company.

So I can totally see why many people are disappointed with the state of the game.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 6, 2020)

I've played every AC installment since I was a kid and basically grew up with it. New Horizons is my favorite game so far. I think a huge part of the disappointment people feel (which is totally natural/valid by the way- I understand that opinion) is related to patience. Games aren't usually designed to get everything right away. With previous AC games like New Leaf, in a month or less you could unlock basically everything through time traveling if that was your goal.

I may be wrong but to me it really seems like Nintendo wanted to discourage time traveling as much as possible this time around. With the autosaves and how changing the date/time isn't part of the game settings anymore that seems pretty obvious. Again, I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure they're going to gradually update the game with more unlockables and other features so that people who time travel can't just unlock everything within the first month. Based on what I've heard about updates in other switch games, and even the semi-regular updates in Pocket Camp, I think this game will look way different next year and even within the next couple of months. I think Nintendo is trying to pace things with the release of updates that incorporate things people miss from earlier games-especially New Leaf (Brewster-the museum upgrade was confirmed through data-mining, more shops like Leif's, island minigames, etc.). It just seems like them potentially pacing things might be a way of discouraging people from time traveling to unlock everything too quickly.


----------



## monographs (Apr 6, 2020)

The customization in this game is so far above every non-HHD Animal Crossing. As a complete package, I can see why many consider this to be the greatest. And I'm not even personally bothered by a lot of the 'cut content', because I think we'll see some of it added back over time (I wouldn't be surprised to see a Gyroid event, or a Brewsters addition later on, or maybe even an extensive expansion-style DLC which I would be glad to purchase). 

Having said that though, I have found the game flawed heavily in an area that I think most past games did FAR better. The villager dialogue is more repetitive, more limited, and less charming than it has ever been. I appreciate that there are many new visual elements, and I'm sure there's interactions I have yet to see considering we've only had the game for several weeks or so, but by all indications I don't see this aspect improving greatly. I honestly thought the dialogue was a symptom of the tutorial-section (read: everything up until Resident Services upgrades) like previous games had villagers generally only explaining game mechanics during the first day. But that ended up not being the case, and now I find myself wanting to avoid interactions with villagers because every single time I talk to them it sours my opinion of the game further.


----------



## Brookie (Apr 6, 2020)

Kurashiki said:


> personally, i am still having fun after putting in over 100 hours! the changes make it more charming to me, and helps set it apart from the other games. *i get the sense that a lot of people just wanted something very similar to new leaf but with better graphics,* but i'm glad . . . . .



That's not necessarily true. Those of us who are even a little dissastisfied just want more than new leaf WITH most/a good amount of new leaf's features....not taking them away in the name of terraforming.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Apr 6, 2020)

I would think/hope that they will add stuff later. Like missing NPC characters you guy mention. Gyriods. other fun stuff that may be old or new


----------



## MrBox (Apr 6, 2020)

Well. In New Leaf you could only have 3 bridges. :^P Not to mention you didn't have any levels at all.

I do agree that there are some things in New Horizons that... are lacking but I think that they're going to bring some of the stuff back. Hopefully they bring back some of Lief's stuff during that Earth Day event. 
I don't think that New Horizons lost it's charm because this definitely still feels like a game that you can play for years.


----------



## unintentional (Apr 6, 2020)

I agree, I have logged 30-34 hours and i'm just feeling blah about it.  If I had my 3DS and a copy of new leaf, I would playing that way more.  Heck, I'm jealous my sister can still play her copy of New Leaf.

The island feels incredibly cramped (I haven't unlocked terraforming yet, played since a few minutes after the game came out ~30 minutes a day, sometimes 10-15 minutes), I hate feeling like the tool is going to break at any moment (I use the "normal" tools and customize them every so often, but I feel like I'm only 1 fish, hit, catch, etc away from it breaking,) I get repeat villager conversations after talking to them 3 times, and it just isn't fun right now with the bunny day event going on for _so_ long. Have it last a week and that would have been enough. Along with the cherry blossom event happening at the same time and it being overshadowed, it makes the holidays feel... unimportant. I hope with the next holiday they listen to the complaints about Bunny Day being 2 weeks.

I used to love designing, but it's not as fun in New Horizons. I can't zoom in and there's no touch screen capabilities (why? we have it for the keyboard so why not for designing or moving tools). I'm trying to bring myself to design paths but I dread it because it's not as user friendly as it was in New Leaf.

I was able to play New Leaf for 3-4 hours a day for a year and found it fun the whole time, I play New Horizons for 30 minutes and feel like I've played more than enough. It isn't like I'm burnt out because of New Leaf, I stopped playing (okay, lost cart somewhere) 2 years ago.

I hope once I unlock terraforming, that makes it more fun to play and it won't feel as cramped, but I'm also not holding my breath. It's going to take me so many bells to move the building and houses away from each other which is something I'm not looking forward to.

I am looking forward to other holidays as long as they don't make them so tedious.

EDIT:  Why is "this is an incomplete game" an excuse and not a complaint.


----------



## Sowelu (Apr 6, 2020)

Each new AC release has always been an improvement over the previous release - an improvement in graphics, content, music, and features. So, when New Horizons was announced, I expected it to be better than New Leaf in all areas, with even more content, features and of course, those amazing graphics that we all saw in the previews.

But, and this is just my opinion, while NH excels in graphics and has some cool new features (terraforming, etc.), it lacks in content and did lose a bit of its charm and wholesomeness (not to mention the polarizing hourly music, which I still cannot get into as it is often distracting, instead of relaxing). We went from villages, towns, villagers, mayors, and shops to a bit of a corporate based theme (services, reps, miles). And for me, the younger NPCs with their social media dialogue is a bit off-putting. I guess Nintendo needed to go there to attract our social media obsessed culture and a younger generation.

I would love a nearby 'Downtown Island' (or something along those lines) that Kapp'n (with his boat at our docks), can take us to. Once we arrive at port, we'd pass through the Kapp'n family's gift shop where we can spend special miles or points for special furniture and items. The island would be filled with our beloved (and recently forgotten) NPCs and their shops, as well as an upper-scale Department Store. What we have on our main islands is for the local every day basics, we'd venture out for more higher end offerings.

This nearby island via boat ride (seeing as though we live on an island, and there isn't boat in sight) would be filled with unique shopping, fun services, a new cafe and of course a club where KK can spin his more underground dance music. Everything would be an upgrade in terms of graphics and functionally over NL's shopping district - not a direct copy. This addition alone would fill in the lack of content, bring back all of the iconic NPCs, leave the main island uncluttered, and add to the activity that some players feel is lacking with this release.


----------



## bcmii (Apr 6, 2020)

--Redacted--


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 6, 2020)

bcmii said:


> Preach! At first, when TTers were reporting being bored after the first two weeks in the game (I don't TT), people were going on about how "they are just bored because they aren't playing normally." Yet, here I am two and a half weeks into the game in real time, and just as the TTers predicted, I am bored with this game. I thought that maybe this holiday would make things better, but that was a big NOPE. The holiday just made things (IMO) worse/more tedious and boring than it already was. I've lacked the motivation to play the game at all in the past couple of days, and until this game stops being just flat out bad (for an Animal Crossing game), I don't know if I'll ever start back up playing. Sad to say, but I think I just wasted $60 on this one.


I think this must be something that comes down to personal opinion, I don't TT either, but I wouldn't say that I am bored with the game. I play about 1-2 hours a day (_most _days not all) and i just kind of chill, do some fishing, talk to some villagers, craft some stuff etc.
Am i hooked on it? no- do I think it's a bad game and a waste of money? also no


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 6, 2020)

mapleleaf said:


> I think this must be something that comes down to personal opinion, I don't TT either, but I wouldn't say that I am bored with the game. I play about 1-2 hours a day (_most _days not all) and i just kind of chill, do some fishing, talk to some villagers, craft some stuff etc.
> Am i hooked on it? no- do I think it's a bad game and a waste of money? also no



Agreed. I don't time travel either and I am constantly finding something to do on my island. With everything closed because of this pandemic, I play all day long on the weekends, and all evening on weekdays. I'm probably at 150+ hours now. I seriously can't put the game down. Aside from reviewers, no non-TT'er should have unlocked the first Nook's Cranny upgrade yet, so we've definitely not hit the end of content yet. And since it takes 30 days to get, we should not be complaining about the 1 upgrade until May 20th, another month after the 1st upgrade. Also, to be completely honest, the amount of "fun" one finds in the game will likely be the same, no matter which version of Nook's Cranny you have. It's possible Animal Crossing just isn't cut out for those who are getting board. Not every game can be enjoyed by every person, and not every person will enjoy every game.


----------



## seliph (Apr 6, 2020)

bcmii said:


> Have you heard the saying "you give out what you attract"? If you don't want others to be condescending towards you, then I kindly ask that you don't be condescending about others having a different opinion than you. Thanks. I don't want to start an argument, so I am just going to leave it at this.


no, you mean "you attract what you give out?"

i wasn't trying to be condescending, i thought i made that clear and i apologize to op and others if it read that way. i was simply stating my own interpretation of several posts i've seen about this. if you don't want to start anything then i kindly suggest that you don't reply with snide in the first place.


----------



## Edge (Apr 6, 2020)

I think that the customization is vastly improved upon. As the player we have so much more control over what our “in game” world looks like. There are also just so many little details that are fun to discover like the rain hitting the window, the air from a fan moving the clothes on the clothes line, etc. I am having the most fun I have ever had playing an Animal Crossing game.

I anticipate lots of updates. I’m not worried about special characters, because I think all of them have a good chance of returning barring Shampoodle. I think Nintendo is trying out updates as a way to entice players back to the game for months to come and this includes TT. 

Where I feel they dropped the ball is multiplayer games. It would be nice if multiplayer was expanded on from New Leaf. They might do this in the future, but I think it should have been included with the base game. Also, after getting two new species and two new personalities in New Leaf it was kinda disappointing to get just 8 new villagers In New Horizon. Will we ever get bats or snakes? 

 Regardless, I am finding a lot to do and so for me I am still having fun. Like currently, I am planning out a spooky forest and a ski town, and remodeling my main entryway, and completing my museum, and upgrading my house. My to do list feels endless. Lol!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 6, 2020)

I like this change. I think it's a lot comfier than New Leaf and reminds me more of the previous games. It's modern but also keeping that old slow paced feel that AC originally had and I love the nook miles feature. The only thing I don't care about personally is terraforming so I most likely won't ever touch it or the crafting which imo is pretty dated. There was a huge crafting boom during/shortly after minecraft days in like every game 2010-2013 and I've been burnt out ever since.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm sure it's been said, but there are three Nook's upgrades. First one is contingent on time, second is contingent on a set amount of bells spent, and the third is unknown at this time.


----------



## marea (Apr 6, 2020)

I will say that I enjoy NH a lot! It doesnt give me the same feeling i had when i first started playing NL but it is close to it. I am gonna admit this is most probably because NL was my very first AC game and it was wonderfull exploring something so very new to me!

Hopefully future updates can bring more charm to the game for you. As someone kinda new to the series, because i only got into it 2 years ago, this does feel like an AC game to me, but I agree that having some of the old stuff back would be a nice improvment. Having more stuff to do like mini games and diving is always a plus, in my opinion.


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I'm sure it's been said, but there are three Nook's upgrades. First one is contingent on time, second is contingent on a set amount of bells spent, and the third is unknown at this time.


do we know what the third looks like?


----------



## mattu (Apr 6, 2020)

Edge said:


> Where I feel they dropped the ball is multiplayer games. It would be nice if multiplayer was expanded on from New Leaf. They might do this in the future, but I think it should have been included with the base game. Also, after getting two new species and two new personalities in New Leaf it was kinda disappointing to get just 8 new villagers In New Horizon. Will we ever get bats or snakes?
> 
> Regardless, I am finding a lot to do and so for me I am still having fun. Like currently, I am planning out a spooky forest and a ski town, and remodeling my main entryway, and completing my museum, and upgrading my house. My to do list feels endless. Lol!



I never knew how much I wanted Bat villagers until now......one walking around in a little cape would be amazing.

But to add my thoughts I absolutely love this game, its definately something where as time goes on you have to make your own fun in it, but that's why I love it. There is so much to do and I'm also confident that there are going to be lots of updates to this game, to keep people coming back. 

It's meant to be played for a long period of time, for many years to come so we'll get new features, new public services, returning special characters and much more.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 6, 2020)

I've actually found myself enjoying the game much more since I finished the tutorial at the beginning (basically up to the three star rating). It's mostly because I am a very goal-oriented person, so the game presenting me with things and saying, "okay, you need to do this" led to me being very focused on those things above all others. Even when a lot of the time I didn't care about the outcome (terraforming and pathing, mostly)! I had to refine my style of play during the first couple days, where I'd find myself getting tired of gathering supplies for villager houses or Nook's Cranny. Typically I try to rush to get that stuff done, and then do what I want, but I'd take a break halfway through and do something I actually wanted to, and it led to me enjoying the game more and not feeling burnt out.

There are for sure valid criticisms to make about the game, but I wouldn't say it's lacking charm, either. At the end of the day though if you need to step away or just find that it's not your kind of game, I think that's fine too. It sucks, but sometimes you just won't like something, no matter how hard you try to get into it.


----------



## tinypietro (Apr 6, 2020)

i'm really enjoying new horizons, but i totally agree. with a lot of content axed from the game, in new leaf there were so many things to unlock and do, even after the initial stages of growing your town- i know they're adding more to the game as time goes on, but it just feels like a gimmicky way to expand the game's lifespan for more casual players? there are a lot of things i think new horizons excels in a lot more than the previous games, but there's so much lacking i can't help but be disappointed in it sometimes.


----------



## TheRealWC (Apr 6, 2020)

I understand the frustration of features being left out, and in a way, I agree that New Horizons does not have the same "charm" as previous installments. A lot of NPCs were cut at the expense of more practical features that make the series seem a lot more modern.

I've theorized this before, but I feel as if Nintendo was pushed to release this game in Q1 2020 to prevent with overlap with other releases, especially after the initial delay. I imagine they had to make some tough decisions.

I do think we'll see more content updates in the future, although I agree we can't judge the game based on the idea that we _think _content is coming because we can never be 100% sure. 

With all this being said, the idea of "charm" being lost is not anything new in Animal Crossing. As others have stated, so much content was cut in Wild World to fit the game onto the DS, including holidays and fairs, the lighthouse, the dump, and a smaller town. City Folk removed villager pictures and started honing in on the "big city" aesthetic. We can't give New Leaf a pass either. It had some of the driest dialogue and completely neutered the Museum with destroying Blather's personality and removing the Observatory. 

For me, I find New Horizons to be a mix of old and new. While the game is by far the most modern, it reeks of older AC-style gameplay with an emphasis on doing daily tasks (spearheaded by Nook Miles + challenges) with the more simplistic town model of the "Town Hall", general store, tailor, and museum. However, the game still takes inspiration from New Leaf with Nook Miles Tours (reminiscent of the island), an emphasis on multiplayer, and more upgrades to storage and customization that take the series in a more design-oriented approach. 

I'm not too crazy either about relying on updates for new content that should have been in the base game, but that's the world we live in and that's how the gaming industry operates today. With all this being said, I'm having a blast with New Horizons. Everyday, there's just so much to do that I can't even do everything. And, as someone who played New Leaf exclusively offline, the single-player experience in New Horizons easily trumps the single-player experience of New Leaf. I can't relate to having minigames cut, so I won't comment on that, but Nook Miles+ alone gives me a lot to work towards everyday.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 6, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> do we know what the third looks like?


We do not. The only thing we do know is that it shows up in the datamine, so it's at least there.


----------



## locker (Apr 6, 2020)

The lack of things to do in multiplayer is a huge bummer, visiting towns if fun till you look around then you’re just standing there, that’s when mini games would be awesome!


----------



## Larimar (Apr 6, 2020)

I've been enjoying the game a lot and even though I don't exactly agree that it "lost its charm" in my eyes, I still think all the criticisms are valid. Sure, I may have high hopes in future updates, but that's just the thing: it's only hopes. We have no idea what we're getting in the future. We can't exactly say we'll _never _get something added to an update, but we also can't say that we _will_ either.

I may not be happy with a lot of decisions, and especially glitches, involving the game, but I'm personally optimistic that they'll make it a fun experience in the end, even if it's not exactly mind-blowing.

(also sorry this is slightly on another topic that was only touched on but people and sources keep wording it differently and its confusing me a lot: is the cap 8 bridges and inclines total or 8 bridges and 8 inclines each??)


----------



## John Wick (Apr 6, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> I don't know if it is just me, but I feel like New Horizons doesn't have the same charm as other games. You can practically get any villager you want with amibo (i know you could in new leaf but not at the beginning of the game coming out.) and with crafting i get they wanted to try something new but golden tools should never break- i mean you work hard for them
> 
> 
> @ForgottenT 's Words
> ...


I agree with you, apart from moving in amiibo's.

It's actually harder having to have them visit three times and craft them things.

It doesn't feel like AC, tbh.


----------



## Speeny (Apr 6, 2020)

If I’m being totally honest I was enjoying the game at first. But, a little over 2 weeks in I’m getting bored with it.

I haven’t really done anything with my island as I’m working towards getting the Island Designer app, so there’s that. But, I could only see myself playing when there’s events on and such.

Completing Nook Miles+ daily has gotten repetitive for me and it’s become boring unfortunately. It’s nice when I am able to get the standard Nook Miles achievement but from where I’m at, it takes time.

I’ve unlocked every building so far. Nook’s Cranny still is yet to upgrade.

I’m still being optimistic though. Definitely don’t dislike the game. Guess I’m just feeling burnt-out. As I’ve said in the past I hope there’s some “proper” updates though adding back the post office, Dream Suite, etc.


----------



## Pink Issyboo (Apr 6, 2020)

Two weeks into this game, I find it MORE charming than when I started it!  It's so full of vibrant colors, small lovely details, and expressive characters.  I love the way those flying giftboxes sway in the air as they stroll across the island, and with Bunny Day being here, it's like a colorful box parade!  Yesterday, the 2AM music got me in the mood to take pictures on the beach, right by the moon, in my new-bought pink kimono.  Isabelle's daily broadcasts are small gems: how does she make finding her lost sock sound so ... interesting?

I haven't unlocked terraforming yet, and my island and house are a mess for now, but that's fine.  All these other little things are adding up so tastefully, making me smile, helping me discover myself, and making me want to keep making my island more and more beautiful.  That 2AM photo session has me considering getting a camera and becoming a photographer in real life.  I think a game is more than charming if it's having a tangible influence in my real life.  It's enlightening.

If it's not clear, I couldn't disagree more with the thread title lol!  If updates come then fine.  If they don't come, that's fine as well.  I'm satisfied with what we have now.  I find that lots of people rely more on updates to provide them with fun in this game, rather than imagination and the adventurous energy that inspires one to spontaneously pull out their camera, go to the beach, and take pictures amid the 2AM music.


----------



## Marte (Apr 6, 2020)

The only thing I miss for the charm is Pelly and Phyllis <'3. I want Phyllis to roast me!

Other then that, I'm loving this game to the max. I haven't enjoyed a game this much in years, and it's becoming a part of my daily routine o check in on my animals and do my daily tasks now that the tutorial phase is over. I feel like I'm a kid playing Wild World again where everything consisted of chilling, fishing and fooling around with no purpose. 

I do understand that people are dissapointed about the lack of NPC's and other stuff tho. But for me personally this haven't been a problem. ♡


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm really enjoying this game. It reminds me of the GameCube Animal Crossing. I am annoyed with how many glitches are present? And I do miss the mini game island from New Leaf, but I'm enjoying this one so much.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 6, 2020)

It may not be 'loaded' with the content you remember, but so many updates are going to be happening this year for holidays and who knows what 'secret stuff' will be added in the long run. This game is genuinely enjoyable, and has so much to offer.

Perhaps you're just losing interest in Animal Crossing? Or at the very least, getting burnt out.


----------



## Mokkipo (Apr 6, 2020)

I feel like new things will be added over time with updates. More upgrades, new shops, new npcs, new events, ect. Just like how the game is in real time, I think they'll release things more stretched out instead of having it all at once. I'm still rather new to the game so haven't done everything yet but I'm really enjoying it. I honestly think more things will come into the game later with updates, or maybe I'm just super optimistic lol.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't agree that the game has lost its charm. you may have the ability to get villagers with amiibo, but it's not mandatory. I don't think letters being physical takes away anything, I rather enjoy the new system. it's much smoother. 
however, the lack of content does suck, and I dislike that they plan on adding things via updates. base game feels very incomplete. I was expecting it to be packed. it's quite disappointing that that's the way they decided to do things, but I'm trying not to let it get me down.


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 6, 2020)

I’m already bored with it. Only played for 30 minutes today. The lack of content is obvious.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 6, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> You can practically get any villager you want with amibo


I get that this would be something that would take away from the game (I definitely agree with this sentiment) but its not a feature that you have to use. I think its great that they included this ability, especially if you spent money on the amiibo cards. It allows people to have the town they want without having to restart over and over and over and over again. But for people (like me) who would prefer the randomness of the villagers, its not something that you need to use. I specifically avoided using any of my amiibo cards specifically because I don't want to know exactly who is coming to my town. I like being surprised. 

As for the rest of it, yes, New Horizons doesn't have a lot of things that New Leaf did, but it also has new things and is getting updates. If New Horizons came out with exactly the things New Leaf had, I'd have been bored right from the start. I like that they tried to change it up. And its not like Nintendo is ignoring its community. With the 3 updates that we've gotten so far, it seems like they're very pro-active about the concerns the community has and is actively trying to fix the things that have gone wrong.

I've played all day, every day since the game has come out and have not gotten bored of it at all. But I also know that this style of gameplay is not for everyone. 

I'm excited to see what Nintendo will bring to the game in the future with their updates.


----------



## PineappleZap (May 18, 2020)

It's unfinished, that's probably why! Villagers are repetive, so many beloved npc's are missing and some of the general silly fun is missing, while the focus is all on decoration. I'm gonna wait a year or so till they have time to finish the game and then I'll check back in and see if it gives the whole animal crossing experience, then I'll consider getting a switch! If you're feeling burnt out maybe do the same and restart, or just take a short break and come back to play again! In the meantime there's always the older ac games, and other modern games that have the same vibe!


----------



## Lukedub (Apr 9, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> What does this have to do with losing charm? Animal Crossing has ALWAYS been about making it the town you want.
> 
> 
> 
> What about New Leaf?


the animal crossing series's charm has been watered down since New leaf. Although New Leaf is the one I grew up with, going back and playing the older games makes me realize what animal crossing was intended to be. Most of the original instruments in the hourly music is gone. The grass looks less polygonal and now looks realistic, which isn't that great in my opinion. The hourly music is bland and uninspired and the main theme is one of the worst in the series.

The main hit this game takes it with the island focus. Instead of feeling like a homely village type game, it feels like a ****ing island survival game. Crafting is also very annoying. if wanted to play Minecraft I would play ****ing minecraft. Starting from scratch means that you basically have to build everything, Making it feel more like goddamn minecraft, and not a life sim. I hope a second animal crossing is released on the switch that plays more like New Leaf, because I kinda hate NH


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 9, 2021)

I know many people get annoyed when I say this, but it is true that New Horizons is starting to feel stale considering that Nintendo hasn't really given us like a trailer to show us what updates we can look forward to in 2021. We are just left in the dark speculating and wondering when will the next update be? Most likely its going to be a 2.0 update that will contain alot of new stuff being added and maybe just fixes, but again we really don't know. Don't get me wrong New Horizons is a good game and it has a lot of great things going for it, but right now so far it just seems like we really want to see new stuff. 

I don't have a problem with events repeating or anything like that, but I really would want to see new stuff being added that keeps the game refreshing and not so repetitive and boring. I know many people will disagree with me when I say this, but I've said this for the longest time and I will stand by with what I said, New Horizons is really getting stale and we really need improvements and new things added to keep the game refreshing.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 9, 2021)

1 year since this post was made and the only thing that was added was bushes, art and diving 

hope that this year nintendo actually releases more content for the game


----------



## Rosch (Apr 10, 2021)

ZekkoXCX said:


> 1 year since this post was made and the only thing that was added was bushes, art and diving
> 
> hope that this year nintendo actually releases more content for the game



I don't wanna be that guy, but let's look at the whole scenario here. Here's a list of all of the major updates and their most significant content. I did not include bug fixes:



Spoiler: List of Updates



*1.1.0 [Bunny Day - March 20, 2020]*
- Bunny Day

*1.2.0 [Earth Day Update - Apr 22, 2020]*
- Leif, bushes
- Redd, art, museum expansion
- Nature Day, May Day, Int'l Museum Day, Wedding Season (Reese & Cyrus)
- Mother's Day. Int'l Children's Day, Father's Day, Summer & Winter Solstice

*1.3.0 [Summer Update Wave 1 - Jul 2, 2020]*
- diving
- Pascal, Mermaid set
- Gullivarrr, Pirate set
- Tanabata
- Saharah's dialogue QoL

*1.4.0 [Summer Update Wave 2 - Jul 30, 2020]*
- Fireworks Show
- Luna, dreams
- Save data backup
- Cowboy Festival, Cowherd & Waver Girl Day, Graphe Harvest Festival, Moon-Viewing Day
- Hide Camera UI option
- Custom Designs Portal QoL: search by design name/type, create list of favorite creators

*1.5.0 [Fall Update - Sep 29, 2020]*
- Jack, Halloween
- pumpkins
- 4 new eye colors & 4 skin tones
- 2 new reactions
- Dream QoL: view list of dreams previously visited

*1.6.0 [Winter Update - Nov 18, 2020]*
- Franklin, Turkey Day
- Jingle, Toy Day
- expanded storage from 1,600 to 2,400
- 6 new hairstyles
- 9 new reactions
- Save data transfer
- Omisoka, Silvester, Nochevieja, Shogatsu, New Year's Day
- Dream QoL: visit random dreams

*1.7.0 [Festivale Update, Jan 27, 2021]*
- Pave, Festivale
- 4 new reactions
- Valentine's Day, Groundhog Day, Setsubun, Big Game Celebration, Lunar New Year, Seollal

*1.8.0 [Super Mario 35th Anniversary - Feb 25, 2021]*
- Super Mario items
- Hanamatsuri, pi day, Shamrock Day

*1.9.0 [Sanrio - Mar 17, 2021]*
- Sanrio amiibo (6 returning villagers, along with their own furniture sets)
- Custom Design Pro Editor+, added a total of 100 custom design slots
- additional Bunny Day items
- Nook Link update
- April Fools' Day, Singmogil, Prom, Earth Day



I understand that it's technically just a bunch of holidays and items, but it's still a considerably huge amount of added content.


----------



## Maymeows16 (Apr 10, 2021)

I have never gotten bored if New Horizons since there's always a lot to do and especially perfecting your Island with so much available and more updates adding things. The only bland thing I'd say are villagers which are kind of robotic and wish were more alive like the Gamecube ones. I was hoping they'd fix that from New Leaf but I guess they're almost similar but I'd say New Horizons gave them slightly more of a personality at least~


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2021)

Maymeows16 said:


> I have never gotten bored if New Horizons since there's always a lot to do and especially perfecting your Island with so much available and more updates adding things. The only bland thing I'd say are villagers which are kind of robotic and wish were more alive like the Gamecube ones. I was hoping they'd fix that from New Leaf but I guess they're almost similar but I'd say New Horizons gave them slightly more of a personality at least~


I still refuse to believe that the villagers say "different" things according to some people. No matter how many times I talk to them on a daily bases weather its today, tomorrow, next week or whatever they all repeat the same subjects. I am sorry, but I am just so sick and tired of the repetitive talk that these villagers always say. This would not bother me so because if they were to talk about different topics everyday and not repeat the same subjects. Thats all I ever ask for.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 10, 2021)

I guess this all comes down to matter of opinion- But too me New Horizons hasn't lost it's charm. I still play almost everyday and I'm always doing different things to my island, weather that's changing up an area or just completely flattening and trying a new theme. I feel like I'm one of the few that isn't completely bored with the game yet. 

I mean yes, I do take breaks every now and then so I don't get too burnt out. But I always come back to it and still find it just as fun as before. 
New Horizons got me through some real rough spots last year, so it is kinda special too me. I'm well aware that it lacks a bit of content (because literally everyone and their dog mentions it all the time), but it's still a good game overall and has had some really awesome features added to it, that in my opinion make it better than past games. 

I know it's been over a year and we are still missing a few things. But we can always remain hopeful that more content will be added, and stuff that people have been asking for will finally make an appearance.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 10, 2021)

I've never felt this way about New Horizons and it makes me feel like the odd one out. I think it has a bunch of charm, in its own right, just like every other AC game. I'll be completely honest - even if New Horizons didn't receive _any_ updates after it was first released, I still think it had enough new content that I'd be content with it as a base game (although I'd have wanted diving to be added). It added so much. Don't get me wrong, I know there are features from previous games that didn't make it. But each new AC game has lost features, e.g. New Leaf didn't contain everything that Wild World did. I understand New Horizons is missing some key characters and buildings that New Leaf had, but it's added so many different things, including QoL things, so it's charming to me in its own right. I think villager dialogue, for one, is vastly improved in New Horizons compared to New Leaf. I found it incredibly repetitive in New Leaf.

I understand not everyone feels the same way, and in no way am I saying people shouldn't feel like it has lost its charm. That's totally fine!


----------



## Moritz (Apr 10, 2021)

bam94- said:


> I've never felt this way about New Horizons and it makes me feel like the odd one out. I think it has a bunch of charm, in its own right, just like every other AC game. I'll be completely honest - even if New Horizons didn't receive _any_ updates after it was first released, I still think it had enough new content that I'd be content with it as a base game (although I'd have wanted diving to be added). It added so much. Don't get me wrong, I know there are features from previous games that didn't make it. But each new AC game has lost features, e.g. New Leaf didn't contain everything that Wild World did. I understand New Horizons is missing some key characters and buildings that New Leaf had, but it's added so many different things, including QoL things, so it's charming to me in its own right. I think villager dialogue, for one, is vastly improved in New Horizons compared to New Leaf. I found it incredibly repetitive in New Leaf.
> 
> I understand not everyone feels the same way, and in no way am I saying people shouldn't feel like it has lost its charm. That's totally fine!


I'm replaying new leaf at the moment and it feels exactly the same as new horizons in charm.
Only it has worse dialogue and there is nothing to do in it other than fish and catch bugs.

I dont want to say others are wrong when they say stuff like on this thread but... I can't see where they are coming from at all.

All the charm is here, just along with so much more stuff to do.

The only thing I think as to why people think new leaf had more content, is because it took like 2 days of farming bells to buy a bench for the town. Now we can craft one in 10 seconds.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 10, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm replaying new leaf at the moment and it feels exactly the same as new horizons in charm.
> Only it has worse dialogue and there is nothing to do in it other than fish and catch bugs.
> 
> I dont want to say others are wrong when they say stuff like on this thread but... I can't see where they are coming from at all.
> ...


I totally agree. I don't think I could ever go back to New Leaf. I'd just get so bored. The only thing I could do differently in that game now is go to Tortimer's Island. But honestly I never used to go there that much anyway.

We were so limited in New Leaf - where we placed buildings, PWPs, villagers moving out without notice and placing their houses anywhere, etc.

I think New Horizons is better 1000 times over, but respect other people's negative opinions too!

Edit: I do wish New Horizons didn't have such a focus on aesthetics and decorating; I think that's a big reason why some may feel the charm is gone. But honestly, the game is what I make it - and I don't choose to get too caught up in decorating. I enjoy it, but I spend so much more time chatting to my villagers, fishing and catching bugs, etc.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 10, 2021)

bam94- said:


> I totally agree. I don't think I could ever go back to New Leaf. I'd just get so bored. The only thing I could do differently in that game now is go to Tortimer's Island. But honestly I never used to go there that much anyway.
> 
> We were so limited in New Leaf - where we placed buildings, PWPs, villagers moving out without notice and placing their houses anywhere, etc.
> 
> ...


In the near future I plan or restarting the gamecube game to see how I feel about the dialogue when played at the same time as New horizons.

Maybe I forgot how good the first game was with it.
Maybe I'll find it the same.
Maybe it will be worse.

Will be fun to find out though!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2021



bam94- said:


> Edit: I do wish New Horizons didn't have such a focus on aesthetics and decorating; I think that's a big reason why some may feel the charm is gone. But honestly, the game is what I make it - and I don't choose to get too caught up in decorating. I enjoy it, but I spend so much more time chatting to my villagers, fishing and catching bugs, etc.


Decorating my town has always been important to me in the game.
But its not the biggest deal. I had left part of my island unfinished for 9 months.

For me the main thing is talking to my villagers, gifting them stuff, my daily activities.

It can even be fun running laps around my island.

Like I dont understand why people want brewster back so badly as getting coffee was boring, but I'd like him back if it makes those people happy.


----------



## bcmii (Apr 10, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> I know many people get annoyed when I say this, but it is true that New Horizons is starting to feel stale considering that Nintendo hasn't really given us like a trailer to show us what updates we can look forward to in 2021. We are just left in the dark speculating and wondering when will the next update be? Most likely its going to be a 2.0 update that will contain alot of new stuff being added and maybe just fixes, but again we really don't know. Don't get me wrong New Horizons is a good game and it has a lot of great things going for it, but right now so far it just seems like we really want to see new stuff.
> 
> I don't have a problem with events repeating or anything like that, but I really would want to see new stuff being added that keeps the game refreshing and not so repetitive and boring. I know many people will disagree with me when I say this, but I've said this for the longest time and I will stand by with what I said, New Horizons is really getting stale and we really need improvements and new things added to keep the game refreshing.



Preach! Over a year ago when the game first came out, I tried expressing my concerns about the lack of content, but was silenced and told that I should have blind faith that the updates were going to fix everything. One year later, and every single one of my concerns still stand...the updates that everyone was so certain was going to "save" the game, have all come up short.

At first, people were claiming that the game would be brought up-to-date over the next year or so with the updates...that year has come to end and I'm starting to lose faith. I can only hope that some huge update is eventually going to come out to fix the areas in which the game falls short (Such the fact that 95% of the furniture sets were cut), but that would just be wishful thinking.


----------



## bam94- (Apr 10, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Like I dont understand why people want brewster back so badly as getting coffee was boring, but I'd like him back if it makes those people happy.


Yeah I get you. Personally I'm in the "can't wait for Brewster to return" camp; I loved him in previous games and the café has always held a special place in my heart. But I do agree that he wouldn't add much in the way of actual gameplay, unless they brought back the coffee job I suppose. I did love running around my town with the little takeaway coffees though.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 11, 2021)

I feel the same. It's way too easy to unlock everything.

Also, villagers are just objects in our islands at this point. Yes, I get that you love to sit, Raymond. Please stop saying how much you love my island's grass.
I miss it when your villagers would make fun of you.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 11, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I feel the same. It's way too easy to unlock everything.
> 
> Also, villagers are just objects in our islands at this point. Yes, I get that you love to sit, Raymond. Please stop saying how much you love my island's grass.
> I miss it when your villagers would make fun of you.


Play an older game then
Bullying isn't cool these days and since saying someone's useless trash can cause major issues to someone with mental problems, expect to never get abuse on here again


----------



## Tindre (Apr 11, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Play an older game then
> Bullying isn't cool these days and since saying someone's useless trash can cause major issues to someone with mental problems, expect to never get abuse on here again



Bullying irl is very different to animals in a game being upset with you. Ive been bullied most of my life and i laugh when tiny animals insult me. They are not real and they do not know you.
Instead you get the tsundere effect; you have to win them over and make friends. The moment they stop calling you useless trash is when you get to feel connected to them.
Believe me I have tons of mental scars and I played OG AC on gamecube and none of them stem from that experience.

Also I find it funny how someone earlier complained that in New Leaf you "only fish and catch bugs" while someone later said that they "fish and catch bugs and stuff" in NH. Lol.
For me the main issue with NH is that its stressful. Its better now that I no longer feel like I have to collect wood and rocks everyday but it never felt as chill as earlier titles. The music plays a big part in that too... its so bad. There are so few memorable tracks and they all just.. drone on and on... listening to the old soundttacks on yt where you know every song still is so amazing.
As for Brewster and getting a coffee "being boring". Not for me. It was the epitome of cozyness. You aren't supposed to play AC for hours on end. Youre supposed to, late-game when you've paid your loans, go in; talk with some animals. Check the stores. Get a coffee.. water some flowers. Get a new bug or fish and earn some bells. Done. And then feel chill. I dont get that from AC NH. It feels more like a "game".

What kills me with NH is that dialougue is soooo slow.. and theres soooo much of it... and it doesnt say anything... its so gimmicky (sweat... bugs) and it doesnt feel like the villagers are people but robots. Dialouge irl is repetative too. "How are you? Fine thank you" but if I spoke to someone and they everyday talked about bugs I would call someone to come check up on them. There's no normal dialouge. Its all very directed towards specific things.
New leaf dialouge is so fast compared to it and if you have seen it before you can easily skip it. Here it just feels like a drag, the acutal text loads much slower, so I have stopped talking to my villagers.
I miss feeling like things like how the town looked was out of my control and creating stuff for outside was an achievement.. i miss the extreme item variety in New Leaf.. there are.. like 5 sofas in NH?.. color variations are cool and all but where are my princessy furniture? The glass tables?.. karaoke machine? Kaiten sushi?.. regal furniture?... the sewn together set, ... is there a star projector?..
No I vastly prefer NL still. It has some flaws for sure. It has aged. But it puts me in that cozy state that only animal crossing can do. Its my home away from home and NH feels more like a dollhouse to me.

And for transparency sake I will add some screenshots with my playtime here. I have more than doubled my playtime in NH compared to NL. But to me its the difference between eating popcorn and fine chocolate. NL had quality and NH has quantity and the hours I spent in NL meant a lot more to me.


----------



## buny (Apr 11, 2021)

Tindre said:


> What kills me with NH is that dialougue is soooo slow.. and theres soooo much of it... and it doesnt say anything... its so gimmicky



 i was trying to think of what bothers me with the dialogue, it definitely feels very gimmicky in this game, especially some dialogues that read like twitter posts like "feel free to validate my life choices!" ... ; o ;



Tindre said:


> NH feels more like a dollhouse to me.



and as much as i love the game, i can see why you feel this way, cause they focused a lot on being able to customize your island and in the process they got rid of a lot of interactions with our villagers and other characters and it's sad cause not everyone plays this game to create a beautiful island :c 

i don't necessarily agree with villagers saying straight up unreasonably mean things (even though i find it hilarious sometimes i know a lot of kids got stressed from it), i do think there's a better way to tackle that to still have the feature of character development and friendship like in other community games like stardew (i think?) where some characters starts cold to you and they gradually warm up to you through your effort to be friends with them. This way it will still feel rewarding and meaningful without any stress attached to it


----------



## Tindre (Apr 11, 2021)

buny said:


> i was trying to think of what bothers me with the dialogue, it definitely feels very gimmicky in this game, especially some dialogues that read like twitter posts like "feel free to validate my life choices!" ... ; o ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah absolutely, I am not saying they have to be mean like in GC AC; but more that it really doesn't affect me personally even though I know what bullying is like. 
Starting out as friends almost instantly just feels kinda off to me.


----------



## buny (Apr 11, 2021)

Tindre said:


> Yeah absolutely, I am not saying they have to be mean like in GC AC; but more that it really doesn't affect me personally even though I know what bullying is like.
> Starting out as friends almost instantly just feels kinda off to me.



yeah it's not rewarding and makes the "bond" feel less meaningful so it ruins the immersion :< they don't have to be mean like you said, we just want to see some gradual development


----------



## theplushfrog (Apr 11, 2021)

I've played Animal Crossing since it's release on the gamecube, and not every single one was a banger. I would sit and play the GC for hours, feeling like my town was so impossibly BIG, and still finding little special things like a random ball being left out and kicking it around. Since then the maps have been super small and tight feeling. NH was one where the map is actually finally bigger (or as big) as the GC's map (if I'm remembering correctly) and I was super excited about that! But there's nothing to really "find" on the island after your first go around. Sure there's npcs that wander, but they don't really add anything new beyond your first meeting and then spamming them for their items. Wisp is particularly weird since his mechanics mean you can stand right next to him and nothing--but talk to him and "OH NO".

Before NH, City Folk was my least favorite AC game. It had super long loading screens and took FOREVER to get anywhere... and there wasn't really ever anything particularly interesting about the places you were going. The game otherwise was okay, but my wii mostly existed to play gamecube games, I'll be honest. Wild World was fun but so limited by being dumbed down to mobile that it was like playing with kid gloves on. New Leaf was basically everything I wanted from an AC game. Mobile so I could play anywhere. A moderate map (smaller than GC but bigger than WW) with lots of buildings to explore and npcs to chat with. The main thing I hated was how the villagers moving out was just completely random and could happen at anytime. I did love, however, how you could still see your old villagers at the shops and they would remember you. That made it feel a LITTLE less depressing when your favorite villager moved out. A little.

My biggest issue with NH, however, is how the villagers are. I very much agree with @*DinosaurDumpster *that the villagers are just objects in this game. Sure they change SLIGHTLY if you boost up their friendship.. but it's really barely noticeable. They still repeat the same [insert event phase here] or [insert comment on a DAILY activity here as if it's brand new] over and over... NL had a little bit of an issue with this, but they would quickly snap out of it and go back to comments that actually had personality behind them. I would purposefully push villagers together in NL to get them to befriend one another and hear for days about the effects of their falling out or new found friendship or etc. NH they act like cardboard cutouts. The silly lazy villagers constantly make the same exact comments about bugs or laying on the floor. It's nearly worthless to talk to them at all in this game and I'm so sad, because they're my favorite part of this series.

Sure some people have pointed out that the villagers have been losing their mean streaks since GC and that's true. GC villagers would call you ugly and string insults together at you. As a kid it felt worthwhile when they'd finally warm up to you, but I can understand that's not everyone's cup of tea. I don't NEED my villagers to insult me. In NL they were super nice but just kind of blandly friendly before they'd get to know you and they'd open up. I think that worked just fine. They still had some personalities be jerks, like the snooty and cranky villagers, but they were sickly sweet when they warmed up to you, so it still felt good. Plenty of people hated those personalities for how rude they were tho, so apparently Nintendo decided to do away with mild friendliness and a few jerks, and just make everyone bland as toast...

I saw someone comment that animal crossing is an "aesthetic game", and I'm so sad because it's true. Sure you can make your island lovely and have all your villagers match your theme... but there's no real heart in the game now. It's just a "design" game now. And I'm glad some people enjoy that, but I miss the parts of the game that weren't related to how pretty everything is.

I'm already waiting for the next game, hoping it's better than this one.


----------



## buny (Apr 11, 2021)

theplushfrog said:


> but I miss the parts of the game that weren't related to how pretty everything is.



as much as i love decorating, i can definitely feel this... i want Ruby to visit my house :c 
and i never see them being angry anymore i just realized they don't have emotions in this game? I think New Leaf dialogue wasn't much better than NH tbh and i enjoy both games, but we had more interactions with the villagers in NL and they often got mad at each other and other stuff. You'd sometimes see them being extra happy and singing, i miss that ; o ; am i the only one who doesn't see any of that NH? 

edit: i want to point out that i still love new horizons and any animal crossing game before anyone comes at me for being fake or something XD you can love something and criticize it! ^^ i think it's perfectly normal when you're passionate about something, there's a lot of things i love about the game and i share them in the ACNH positivity thread :3


----------



## theplushfrog (Apr 11, 2021)

buny said:


> as much as i love decorating, i can definitely feel this... i want Ruby to visit my house :c
> and i never see them being angry anymore i just realized they don't have emotions in this game? I think New Leaf dialogue wasn't much better than NH tbh and i enjoy both games, but we had more interactions with the villagers in NL and they often got mad at each other and other stuff. You'd sometimes see them being extra happy and singing, i miss that ; o ; am i the only one who doesn't see any of that NH?


Yeah I really miss them emoting and being angry or extra happy with each other... NH really feels soulless compared to the previous games. I'm glad villagers can sit and eat ice cream or do yoga in the town square... but they no longer really feel like those animations have any meaning to them. Villagers don't really react longterm to anything anymore.

It feels like they spent all their time and funding making this crafting system no one asked for (I can deal, but really, why) instead of making it homey. Previously they would talk on the Nintendo Tree House about how long they spent localizing the games and taking the time to make even the animalese chatter different in each region so even if you couldn't understand them, you still felt like they were.. well your own personal small town. Carefully translating text so it fit the slang and turns of phase of the location, instead of straight translations--which some other games still do. Now it feels like each personality only has like 10 phases they say a day like a random townie of an rpg game, instead of a game based around your town as the central focus.



buny said:


> edit: i want to point out that i still love new horizons and any animal crossing game before anyone comes at me for being fake or something XD you can love something and criticize it! ^^ i think it's perfectly normal when you're passionate about something, there's a lot of things i love about the game and i share them in the ACNH positivity thread :3


I still really love the AC series as well. Just because I don't like one game in a series doesn't mean I'm gonna burn all my AC plushies or etc. Like I said, I am glad some people do enjoy it. I just miss the parts I liked before that didn't return in this specific game. And obviously I'm still playing NH and finding enjoyment in it. I'm still here being passionate about the series and playing NH on my switch anyway.


----------



## lexy_ (Apr 11, 2021)

In my opinion, new horizon is a happy designer game version so it is more like a spin off than the real AC games. 
I wish that ACNH was like smash bro, an ultimate game and not an incomplete game.
too bad.


----------



## Fraggle (Apr 11, 2021)

I do wish there was more content, I love my island but I’m bored as hell. When March 21 rolled round I was excited to see new things only to find bunny season and cherry blossom season was the same stuff I already had. I can’t understand why it’s so hard to put anything new into the game, all the new stuff they have done is finished in a few days max. At least give us new bugs and fish!


----------



## maria110 (Apr 11, 2021)

I think this game is very charming and it still has a lot of charm for me but it is becoming more boring after a (for me, almost) year.   Yesterday was a day off work and I earned the gold bug trophy finally and today I'm changing some of my custom stone paths to in-game stone paths so I can get that great clop-clop sound when I run on them. I'm still trying to earn villager photos. So... there are things to do but for people who had perfect plans and realized those plans and worked steadily for all the achievements, I guess it could be getting dull.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 11, 2021)

maria110 said:


> I think this game is very charming and it still has a lot of charm for me but it is becoming more boring after a (for me, almost) year.   Yesterday was a day off work and I earned the gold bug trophy finally and today I'm changing some of my custom stone paths to in-game stone paths so I can get that great clop-clop sound when I run on them. I'm still trying to earn villager photos. So... there are things to do but for people who had perfect plans and realized those plans and worked steadily for all the achievements, I guess it could be getting dull.


At this point we really need to see new content and new features being added to this game. Like I mentioned before there is the 2.0 update, but again because Nintendo is not really good with communication we really are not sure when its going to come out. Speculations are all over the place, but until I see confirmation from Nintendo about the next update I will remain skeptic about what some people predict or speculate will happen.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Apr 11, 2021)

A hot take here, but I think NH didn't lost it's charm, it's just different and came out on on a difficult time. NH stands out from any other AC game because of how much the game play got changed in comparison to previous titles. Unlike in NL for example, you start here off on a desert island, where you have to build everything from scratch. You even have to go through a tutorial first before you get the into the actual game. The main theme/goal of NH: Turn this island into a paradise, this also seems like what Tom Nook wants more or less from you. This might be something that not everyone enjoys, as it seems NH focus a lot on decorating the island, with the terraforming, outdoor decoration and such. Now what about the missing content? Yes, this game is missing content, there's nothing to denied about this point. And well, this might be a even hotter take or more like a crazy theory, but what if the game got released "uncompleted" because it becomes "completed" over the time? Much like how you build up your island, the game itself gets build up too. And perhaps Nintendo did this on purpose: Not only did they wanted to release a AC which is different than any other title before, they also may use a tactic to keep the game longer alive, by dropping updates which includes new and old content to hype the people and motivate them to continue playing it, instead of including everything right from the beginning. Although it seems not every update can present something that everyone likes, Nintendo just does their own thing in their own pace. Whatever this is a good idea or not is up to you, personally I just don't think another delay would have changed anything on the game's release and imo, Nintendo (or more like the team behind AC) could have delayed it again if they needed more time. I mean, it's not the first time where a game got delayed more than once and therefore took longer time for development. 

Maybe it was also a bit Corona's fault, people spent too much time into the game right at the beginning and therefore losing faster interest in it. Keep in mind, back when NL was still a big thing, we all had a different life, there was no pandemic that suddenly changed everyone's everyday life. NL was more like a game which you played for like a few hours per day on your free time when you came back from work/school, you were also busy with more duties. Back in 2020, the majority of people around the world had suddenly so much free time, they sometimes didn't know what to do with it, as they couldn't go back to work/school/whatever, because everything was for most of the time closed. Hence why also the Animal Crossing fandom became so much bigger, because people looked for "time killers" and NH caught their attention. Same issues still exist unfortunately in 2021 now.

Again, this just a hot take/theory. Otherwise, Idk why so many people don't enjoy NH in the same way as any other AC game before. Maybe they grow out of this franchise and start to feel less connected to it. Maybe it's really too different and can't offer the same feeling as people know it from previous games. I for myself still enjoy playing NH. Yes, I'm also not happy with certain things here and there, then again there's no game out there which is 100% perfect. NL and previous titles also had their faults, this is totally normal. Who know's, maybe update 2.0.0. can deliver the game changing experience the game needs that those who stopped playing getting back into it. And if not, then maybe just move on. AC is a game that can't keep anyone happy for years, this goes for any game out there. Just my two cents on the topic here.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 11, 2021)

I found myself revisiting New Leaf yesterday, while it was still a bit boring I was able to enjoy the 10 am music, do a side job at The Roost, fixing my hair at Shampoodle, and catching up with villagers. I might revisit more today and play some island tours. These are the things New Horizons is missing that would make the game much better.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 11, 2021)

I can totally see where you're coming from! Though I think New Horizons is still super enjoyable (plus I'm hopeful for future updates), I've often said that this Animal Crossing feels like _Animal Crossing_.

The current NPC limits, loss of nostalgic music, minimal work/time requirements, and the general aesthetic of an Animal Crossing game leave a husk of what the games once were, albeit pleasant.


----------



## Starboard (Apr 11, 2021)

I do like the game overall and I think it still has charm, but I do feel like they needlessly took steps backwards in terms of features. I don't think it would have done any harm if they had left certain things from previous games in, and I wouldn't consider it to be a New Leaf clone because there are enough new features (and a new style) that New Horizons would still be it's own game. Plus I don't think too many people want to be playing multiple games just to get the "full Animal Crossing experience". Also if they had left features in or at least reassured players of what's coming back, then people wouldn't be making so many posts about their disappointment. At least the more people talk about it the more likely Nintendo will see/appreciate our opinions...


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 11, 2021)

I think NH has moved away a bit from some of the fun and quirky things of past games, but it makes up for it in a lot of the quality of life improvements and graphics... not to mention the freedom we have to decorate and terraform. I do wish they had kept some of the old npcs/shops, or at least replaced them with something else. We don't have hardly any new NPCs. At first it seemed really convenient to be able to change our face or hair whenever we want, or to just lay in our bed at home to dream, but the shops and npcs add to the whole experience.

Things have been changed to be less cartoony and more realistic, which for me, is a bit less charming because I liked the odd or over-the-top things, though I recognize the game is beautiful.
Peaches, the exterior house options, things like using real world English and Japanese instead of the AC 'language'. I don't want the villagers to be mean, but yes to say new and interesting things -- just not so overboard like the lazy bug talk.

Change is welcome and good... the game has to evolve. I am okay with Brewster, Katrina, Harriet, Kappn, and all the other 'missing' npcs never returning if they add other npcs or things to do in the game. Same with the furniture sets. I don't want exact copies of the old furniture, but more choice would be nice.

I love the game and feel it still has plenty of charm (the stars on the beach after a meteor shower, the washed up bottles, the flyover cut scene, Redd's boat)... but maybe could use a few more things to keep it interesting.


----------



## annex (Apr 11, 2021)

I loved New Leaf and all the other games. One of the things I love about Horizons is I can easily redecorate an area. In New Leaf you had to tear down a pwp, wait a day for it to be gone. This could take days just to move a bench and a couple of street lamps. Then you had to put up the ones you wanted, that could also take days to complete. Not to mention how costly it was. I didn't redecorate areas very often in New Leaf because of that. In  Horizons, I can remove everything, add terraforming and waterfalls and add in the decor in a few hours or less. This has kept me playing, because I often find areas that could use a make over.

As for charm, I do like Horizons music, but it just doesn't compare to past games. I really miss some of the past games hourly music.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 11, 2021)

I think that New Horizons has less charm than New Leaf overall but it still has some charming elements to it. I do wish we would see updates that would bring back some of the New Leaf aspects, though! From New Leaf I really miss the following:

-Retail! I miss Reese and Cyrus tons. I'm not sure what purpose Cyrus would have since we can customize things on our own - maybe he would be the one able to customize Nooks Cranny furniture?  I miss Reese and Retail, though. I thought it was a cute idea and I like how she paid more bells for my stuff, lol

-Nook's Cranny getting upgraded. I genuinely can't understand why Nooks doesn't upgrade _at all_. I'm not saying it needs to have the same upgrades as New Leaf because I'm not sure the big emporium would suit island life but the fact _nothing _changes? That bothers me. I remember being so excited and intrigued when I first saw the shop being covered up in New Leaf! And it helped make me feel like I was progressing in the game getting to see new shops open and the Nookling's shop get upgraded. Plus with the upgraded shop we would be able to see Gracie come back and get all her furniture sets which would be nice. 

-More shops in general, honestly. I don't enjoy the mechanic of having Kicks & Leif be pop up guests who comes sporadically to sell stuff or having Labelle be a fashion checker. Like Nooks, I wish we would see Able's upgrade. It doesn't need to be a huge upgrade but I was really let down when I realized Labelle's fashion checks didn't lead anywhere. I would've loved for her to move back in with her sisters! With Kicks & Leif it's the same feeling. I was waiting for the day when they'd say, "wow! I'm pretty popular here on the island I think I'll open up shop," but that never happened. Neither of those NPC's need to have _big _stores and I think it would be charming to have a small garden shop like Leif's first New Leaf store and Kick's little shoe store. I'm not sure where Dr. Shrunk would fit or what his role would be since we get reactions from villagers so I could go either way on his inclusion, honestly. 

-Snow family. I think the whole snow family in New Leaf was adorable. Excluding them in favour of us _only _being able to make a snowboy in various sizes was a bummer, honestly. I loved having the little snowtyke, snowmum, snowdad, _and _snowboy. It added variety when I was trying to make snow people! They could've kept the core mechanic the same (ie: getting a DIY & big snowflake for every perfect snow person) if they really wanted too but it would've still been nice to have that variety. 

-I think the music in New Leaf was more charming but I know that's a person preference thing. I just feel like New Leaf's music is more calming/relaxed which suits the atmosphere of the game better. 

-Brewster's would be nice to have back as well! I didn't understand how to play his mini game, lol but I miss having the coffee shop and getting to walk around with a to-go cup of coffee. 

-Phineas The Badge Man! I miss him. I know we get our badges through the Nook Phone now but there was something so whimsical and fun about having Phineas come to visit. 

-Post Office. I miss the post office and all the postal workers. The small postcard rack in the airport is not a stand in for the post office. 

-Dialogue. I'm not saying I want the villagers to be mean to me - because I don't. I really don't mind at all that the villagers are all really sweet and friendly, lol. But that's not an excuse for the dialogue to be as bland and repetitive as it is. New Leaf's villagers were _also _really nice to the players but at least their dialogue had a little more variety. They'd ask me to play games, invite me to their house/ask to come to mine, randomly ask me questions out of a magazine quiz they read, and just in general it didn't feel like I was seeing the exact same dialogue every day. It wasn't perfect by any means but that meant that New Horizons should've been _better. _It should've built off of the New Leaf dialogue but instead it feels like we took a step back which is odd.

-I hate the tools breaking. I hate it. Part of the charm of Animal Crossing is catching bugs, fishing, gardening, etc. It's _not _charming for my tools to break when I'm in the middle of watering my flowers or catching butterflies. 

I feel like New Horizons got stale a lot quicker than New Leaf did, at least for me. That's not to say that New Horizons doesn't have it's charms or positive aspects to the game! Because it certainly does. I just feel like when you weigh both games against each other New Leaf has _more _charm, more whimsy, and more creativity thrown into it. When I look at New Horizons I see a lot of, "almost great" ideas. I don't know if it's that the game needed more time in development or if the developers decided to favour make the game more like a dollhouse (just placing pretty things together) and less like an actual little alive island. I barely talk to my villagers anymore because they're always saying the same thing. I can't interact with most of the furniture I've placed. It's not as enjoyable to fish, catch bugs, or even garden in this game. I'll do those things still but it's not as fun and calming as it was in New Leaf.


----------



## lolli8223 (Apr 11, 2021)

I’m sick of being stuck in this first upgrade of the Nook store, I don’t care about stupid holidays anymore - give me NPCs I care about like Brewster. They really shorted Kicks by giving the Able Sisters 90% of the shoes and socks. I don’t see him getting his own store due to this.

What is the point of Labelle? Is this going to expand into Gracie at some point? Her collection is underwhelming at best But I do like her coat, dress and hat.

Why are the crankies only complaining about how old they are? Why aren’t they cranky anymore?

Villagers need to interact with us more, I went back to New Leaf after a year and was asked for two separate favors by Fuchsia and one by Julian in the span of a couple of hours. They feel more like decorations themselves then actual characters. I miss being in my house and having a villager pop by for a visit just because.

It’s like they didn’t want to offend anyone so they went as vanilla as possible with the personalities.

I appreciate the ability to decorate outside your home, that the villagers don’t up and leave on you and flowers don’t die but that’s not the soul of the game, the characters are.


----------



## bcmii (Apr 11, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Play an older game then
> Bullying isn't cool these days and since saying someone's useless trash can cause major issues to someone with mental problems, expect to never get abuse on here again


Raymond is a fictional character and cannot read what was posted about him on here...How is pointing out that the characters are flat and lacking in personality "bullying"?


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 11, 2021)

Also, the iglo instead of tent on the campsite during winter??? That was so cozy!


----------



## J087 (Apr 11, 2021)

Perhaps it's not the game that has changed. Perhaps it's us who have changed.

We are spoiled. We are old(er). And we cling on to everything old that we hold dear.
Using the internets to constantly demand things return as they were.


----------



## Snek (Apr 11, 2021)

J087 said:


> Perhaps it's not the game that has changed. Perhaps it's us who have changed.
> 
> We are spoiled. We are old(er). And we cling on to everything old that we hold dear.
> Using the internets to constantly demand things return as they were.



Ummm no. I'm tired of people defending this game. NL has had more varied content than NH. I'm not spoiled for wanting a more in-depth game. I'm already playing other games like Monster Hunter Rise and that game has so much more playability than this one. The devs for NH need to improve QoL and upgrade the game's content or else its just going to get stale.


----------



## bcmii (Apr 11, 2021)

lolli8223 said:


> I’m sick of being stuck in this first upgrade of the Nook store, I don’t care about stupid holidays anymore - give me NPCs I care about like Brewster. They really shorted Kicks by giving the Able Sisters 90% of the shoes and socks. I don’t see him getting his own store due to this.
> 
> What is the point of Labelle? Is this going to expand into Gracie at some point? Her collection is underwhelming at best But I do like her coat, dress and hat.
> 
> ...


YES! All I can ask for is more upgrades to the Nooklings store (just like in all the other games) and an actually decent furniture selection. It just baffles me that they were able to have all the furniture sets (most of which have been staples throughout the series) in Pocket Camp, but had to cut 95% of them from New Horizons...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2021



Snek said:


> Ummm no. I'm tired of people defending this game. NL has had more varied content than NH. I'm not spoiled for wanting a more in-depth game. I'm already playing other games like Monster Hunter Rise and that game has so much more playability than this one. The devs for NH need to improve QoL and upgrade the game's content or else its just going to get stale.



Exactly. Is it too much to ask for a game that has more content than its predecessor? That just seems to be common sense and standard in the game industry. It is no sense to release a sequel that, in many aspects, has been watered down from the original.

The animal crossing series used to be a social simulator. Interactions with the villagers/NPCs was an essential component of the game. The villagers actually had personality and character back in the day. They weren't lifeless, robotic, and repetitive like they are now. There was always something to do in your day-to-day life. Whether it be browsing the Nooklings store for the furniture set you were collecting (they cut most of them in this one), working on getting your stores upgraded to the biggest and best version, seeing what interesting and unique things your villagers had to say, or working in Brewster's Café, the game always felt like it had life to it. In this one, they neglected to give all that stuff the proper attention it deserved in favor of turning the game into what is essentially a lifeless minecraft knock-off.


----------



## Lukedub (Apr 15, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> I still play almost everyday and I'm always doing different things to my island, weather that's changing up an area or just completely flattening and trying a new theme.



I'm glad you have fun with this game, but this point just proves that it has lost it's charm. flattening the entire island isn't something you shouldn't be able to do in a life sim like animal crossing. It's a life sim, not a world builder. The reason animal crossing was so beloved was because it had limits and boundaries, just like real life. Memorizing the routes of where are the shops and Bridges go is a lot of fun. getting used to the town you were given, the town that's yours, has been a major part of the Animal crossing series up until this point. New Horizons basically takes that all away. they've made an animal crossing that is too customizable. Being a god and being able to change whatever you want isn't what animal crossing is supposed to be. In the original game it presented you as an equal, a villager. Now you can basically make you're island look entirely different.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 15, 2021)

Lukedub said:


> I'm glad you have fun with this game, but this point just proves that it has lost it's charm. flattening the entire island isn't something you shouldn't be able to do in a life sim like animal crossing. It's a life sim, not a world builder. The reason animal crossing was so beloved was because it had limits and boundaries, just like real life. Memorizing the routes of where are the shops and Bridges go is a lot of fun. getting used to the town you were given, the town that's yours, has been a major part of the Animal crossing series up until this point. New Horizons basically takes that all away. they've made an animal crossing that is too customizable. Being a god and being able to change whatever you want isn't what animal crossing is supposed to be. In the original game it presented you as an equal, a villager. Now you can basically make you're island look entirely different.



OK, well I still enjoy doing it weather it's something you're 'supposed' to be able to in Animal Crossing or not. 

Problem with most of this community is they nobody is ever happy with anything. Nintendo gave us all these awesome new features, and people are still turning their noses up at everything and being so nitpicky. New Horizons wasn't supposed to be like all the other games was it? Why would you make a new game if it was going to be exactly the same as the previous ones. 

If there are things people aren't liking about the game or you're getting burnt out, don't play it.


----------



## Parkai (Apr 15, 2021)

This thread is a year old:


Audrey Marie said:


> I don't know if it is just me, but I feel like New Horizons doesn't have the same charm as other games. You can practically get any villager you want with amibo (i know you could in new leaf but not at the beginning of the game coming out.) and with crafting i get they wanted to try something new but golden tools should never break- i mean you work hard for them
> 
> 
> @ForgottenT 's Words
> ...


A lot of the problems still haven't been remedied. Leif was added, diving was added, and I think storage was expanded? But beyond that, a lot of Animal Crossing staples have been removed.
What do you think about this? Is the DLC/patch system AC:NH has been using better for the game's longterm health? Or does the lack of these core features (and the way the team will never confirm what is or isn't coming back) make a worse game overall?


----------



## bcmii (Apr 15, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> OK, well I still enjoy doing it weather it's something you're 'supposed' to be able to in Animal Crossing or not.
> 
> Problem with most of this community is they nobody is ever happy with anything. Nintendo gave us all these awesome new features, and people are still turning their noses up at everything and being so nitpicky. New Horizons wasn't supposed to be like all the other games was it? Why would you make a new game if it was going to be exactly the same as the previous ones.
> 
> If there are things people aren't liking about the game or you're getting burnt out, don't play it.



Umm...is it too much to expect the successor to build upon its predecessors? Is it too much to expect the game to already have the basic features from past games in the beginning? So far, the updates have just given us the basic content that we've already played in past games (which should've been there in the first place IMO), with there being very little actually "new features."

For example, diving and bushes are basic content from New Leaf, but people are trying to sell it as if it was something "new."


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 15, 2021)

bcmii said:


> Umm...is it too much to expect the successor to build upon its predecessors? Is it too much to expect the game to already have the basic features from past games in the beginning? So far, the updates have just given us the basic content that we've already played in past games (which should've been there in the first place IMO), with there being very little actually "new features."
> 
> For example, diving and bushes are basic content from New Leaf, but people are trying to sell it as if it was something "new."


Not the stuff like diving and the events that were already in past games. I meant the terraforming/waterscaping and the fact that we can move houses and buildings. Which ok, I guess that's not a lot of new features so I take that statement back. 

Basic features like what? Brewster? He was hardly that exciting.


----------



## bcmii (Apr 15, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Not the stuff like diving and the events that were already in past games. I meant the terraforming/waterscaping and the fact that we can move houses and buildings. Which ok, I guess that's not a lot of new features so I take that statement back.
> 
> Basic features like what? Brewster? He was hardly that exciting.



Basic features like the furniture sets. They cut 95% of them in this one for some reason. If they can be in Pocket Camp (and every other game before this), then I don't see why they couldn't come to this one. Also, things like giving the villagers actual personalities and charm like in all the other games, instead of being, lifeless, bland, and robotic. It's also basic features like being able to upgrade your store more than one level, like in literally every other game.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 15, 2021)

I really don’t agree with what you said about most of this community.  The most vocal people don’t represent most of this community. Also, wrong with people not liking everything that a game brings. I understand it gets annoying to hear people constantly complain, but the complainers aren’t always the same person. Since everyone has different tastes, there is always going to be at least one person who won’t like something. the next update, they may like and someone else may not. 

Personally, I love this game. I am disappointed with it too but I make do with what the game has to offer. I still will say I wish this was a little better or we had this, but that does not mean I am not grateful for the big improvements we had. I am very grateful. However, since this is a new game, I expected some quality to be better like the designs of the interior of the villager homes. Look at Gaston, Lucky and hornsby’s homes. It looks like they gave hardly any thought or love into their homes. Also since they introduced so many new items with HHD and WA, I would have thought that they’d bring as much variety in those games to a brand new game and more. Of course, it wa my fault for having expectations. Is it wrong to have expectations? no. we’re human and we can help expecting something after enjoying a similar game or something. I do think there is a point where people can be asking for too much, but I feel like for the most part this community has been constructive and respectful with their opinions. 

I do feel this game is overall a big improvement over new leaf, but there are some categories that _some_ (not everyone) thinks it falls short on. 

I just wanted to pop in and say not everyone in this community agrees with the bigger rant posts.
I am not here to argue.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 15, 2021)

bcmii said:


> Basic features like the furniture sets. They cut 95% of them in this one for some reason. If they can be in Pocket Camp (and every other game before this), then I don't see why they couldn't come to this one. Also, things like giving the villagers actual personalities and charm like in all the other games, instead of being, lifeless, bland, and robotic. It's also basic features like being able to upgrade your store more than one level, like in literally every other game.



I do agree on the furniture, I really miss some of the sets we used to have in New Leaf. Also the villagers, they do have very boring dialogue. 

But the shop upgrades I can honestly live without. It wasn't something I was personally super obsessed with in past games. The only thing I would request is maybe for Leif to have his own little shop somehow.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

bcmii said:


> Basic features like the furniture sets. They cut 95% of them in this one for some reason. If they can be in Pocket Camp (and every other game before this), then I don't see why they couldn't come to this one. Also, things like giving the villagers actual personalities and charm like in all the other games, instead of being, lifeless, bland, and robotic. It's also basic features like being able to upgrade your store more than one level, like in literally every other game.


If the "lack" of furniture is what ruins the game for you then I don't know what to say.
The villagers have more personality than new leaf. Hey look that's an upgrade like you wanted!

These issues are small and frankly won't change a thing about if you like the game.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 15, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I really don’t agree with what you said about most of this community.  The most vocal people don’t represent most of this community. Also, wrong with people not liking everything that a game brings. I understand it gets annoying to hear people constantly complain, but the complainers aren’t always the same person. Since everyone has different tastes, there is always going to be at least one person who won’t like something. the next update, they may like and someone else may not.
> 
> Personally, I love this game. I am disappointed with it too but I make do with what the game has to offer. I still will say I wish this was a little better or we had this, but that does not mean I am not grateful for the big improvements we had. I am very grateful. However, since this is a new game, I expected some quality to be better like the designs of the interior of the villager homes. Look at Gaston, Lucky and hornsby’s homes. It looks like they gave hardly any thought or love into their homes. Also since they introduced so many new items with HHD and WA, I would have thought that they’d bring as much variety in those games to a brand new game and more. Of course, it wa my fault for having expectations. Is it wrong to have expectations? no. we’re human and we can help expecting something after enjoying a similar game or something. I do think there is a point where people can be asking for too much, but I feel like for the most part this community has been constructive and respectful with their opinions.
> 
> ...



No you're right, it's not most of the community. I am indeed just getting sick of all the complaints every five minutes, that honestly won't change anything unless you wanna bring them up to Nintendo yourself. 

Everyone is of course entitled to an opinion on what is good or bad about this game. I didn't mean for it to come across that way. You can have expectations of course. I just don't bother having any because they are usually not met anyway, so what's the point. I don't want to get disappointed, so I just set my expectations really low anyways. 

I don't want to argue either, so I'm gonna be quiet now because clearly no one liked what I had to say.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

bcmii said:


> Raymond is a fictional character and cannot read what was posted about him on here...How is pointing out that the characters are flat and lacking in personality "bullying"?


Also since this thread is back I will address this now. Was hoping the thread would stay dead.

I was NOT saying it was bullying to say things about raymond.
I was saying that animal crossing is a game people use for escapism. Hardly the place for villagers to be cruel to the player. I dont want the villagers to be bullying.


----------



## bcmii (Apr 15, 2021)

Moritz said:


> If the "lack" of furniture is what ruins the game for you then I don't know what to say.
> The villagers have more personality than new leaf. Hey look that's an upgrade like you wanted!
> 
> These issues are small and frankly won't change a thing about if you like the game.



I beg to differ. Collecting the furniture sets was one of my favorite things in the past installments. Reminder: just because you didn't care about certain features, doesn't mean you get to dictate whether or not we are allowed to care about them. Every player is different and it's not your place to tell us what we can or cannot care about!


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

bcmii said:


> I beg to differ. Collecting the furniture sets was one of my favorite things in the past installments. Reminder: just because you didn't care about certain features, doesn't mean you get to dictate whether or not we are allowed to care about them or not. Every player is different and it's not your place to tell us what we can or cannot care about!


I can still be baffled by how people make claims that will add no more than 10 seconds of content per day will save the game for them.


----------



## KayDee (Apr 15, 2021)

Lukedub said:


> I'm glad you have fun with this game, but this point just proves that it has lost it's charm. flattening the entire island isn't something you shouldn't be able to do in a life sim like animal crossing. It's a life sim, not a world builder. The reason animal crossing was so beloved was because it had limits and boundaries, just like real life. Memorizing the routes of where are the shops and Bridges go is a lot of fun. getting used to the town you were given, the town that's yours, has been a major part of the Animal crossing series up until this point. New Horizons basically takes that all away. they've made an animal crossing that is too customizable. Being a god and being able to change whatever you want isn't what animal crossing is supposed to be. In the original game it presented you as an equal, a villager. Now you can basically make you're island look entirely different.


Flattening your island is an option that the game gives you. If like you said, you value memorizing the routes of your town or keeping the appearance the way it is, then don’t flatten your town. You could even leave the island the way you arrived if you value the original game’s aesthetic. That’s the great thing about being given options. Still, I don’t see how being able to rebuild your town stops it from being a life sim. I look at it more as starting your life over. In real life, you get tired of living in your current town or your job, you start over someplace else. But, since this is a video game, I guess you can just flatten it.

Other than the original game, you have always been given the option to make your island look different from how it originally was. You decide where to plant trees, flowers, change the town flag and tune, place custom paths, even influence whether a villager stays or goes. So you were never just an equal. New Horizons just expanded on those ideas, which a player can choose to use or not.


----------



## bcmii (Apr 15, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I can still be baffled by how people make claims that will add no more than 10 seconds of content per day will save the game for them.



Like I said, everyone plays for different reasons. My favorite thing was collecting furniture sets. It may baffle you, but we are indeed allowed to have different preferences than you. I'm sorry that you don't see things the same way.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

bcmii said:


> Like I said, everyone plays for different reasons. My favorite thing was collecting furniture sets. It may baffle you, but we are allowed to have different preferences. I'm sorry you don't see things the same way.


I'm not sorry i don't!
I have 1000 hours in the game and am very happy with it. 
Best animal crossing by far and worth every penny.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Apr 15, 2021)

I have to admit the game has a lot of shortcomings. However, it still didn't lose its charm for me. Otherwise, I can't justify the hours of my playing time.


----------



## Cloudandshade (Apr 15, 2021)

Dang, I really feel like this issue should be a lot more nuanced than it's become around here of late. There are some really nasty stand-offs festering over whether the game is GOOD or BAD, like you have to fall squarely on one side or the other, and attack anybody on the opposing side. It's not helpful to be so overbearing with negativity that it spoils the experience for those that genuinely enjoy the game, and at the same time, it's not helpful to mindlessly defend the game and ignore all of its shortcomings. Surely this is something of a grey area for almost all of us? We all have things we like and dislike about the game, surely? It's nuts the way this community seems determined to split itself down the middle lately.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2021)

Cloudandshade said:


> Dang, I really feel like this issue should be a lot more nuanced than it's become around here of late. There are some really nasty stand-offs festering over whether the game is GOOD or BAD, like you have to fall squarely on one side or the other, and attack anybody on the opposing side. It's not helpful to be so overbearing with negativity that it spoils the experience for those that genuinely enjoy the game, and at the same time, it's not helpful to mindlessly defend the game and ignore all of its shortcomings. Surely this is something of a grey area for almost all of us? We all have things we like and dislike about the game, surely? It's nuts the way this community seems determined to split itself down the middle lately.


We really need to slow down on the speculations,  because a lot of times when Nintendo mentions something that is coming or if its a rumor started by someone, people tend to speculate "Oh what if this is there or what if this NPC makes a return this time"? Most times when that happens people get their hopes up too high and they got disappointed. 

Sometimes people will speculate that whatever is in the datamine will come to game. However, that could me just be unused coding or features meaning to say that it was supposed to be added in the game but it was left out. Its this thing with most other games when it comes out complete there are people out there who look through the games files just to see what was left out and what it could've been if it was added in. That doesn't mean to say that it will be back though so I can see why some people thinking it would come back would be wrong.  

Its impossible to predict whats going to happen in the future and I think by the end of the day we will get more updates with the game, since Nintendo made it clear that they were planning on supporting this game for 3 to 4 years so its not like they are going to abandon the game and move on to something else. All we can do is wait and see what happens. For now I think we just need to really slow down on the speculations, because I can see it being pretty tiring and it can pretty repetitive. We can only hope for so much and when it doesn't happened we just have to keep on waiting until it eventually happens. Its frustrating I know, but it is what it is.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

Cloudandshade said:


> Dang, I really feel like this issue should be a lot more nuanced than it's become around here of late. There are some really nasty stand-offs festering over whether the game is GOOD or BAD, like you have to fall squarely on one side or the other, and attack anybody on the opposing side. It's not helpful to be so overbearing with negativity that it spoils the experience for those that genuinely enjoy the game, and at the same time, it's not helpful to mindlessly defend the game and ignore all of its shortcomings. Surely this is something of a grey area for almost all of us? We all have things we like and dislike about the game, surely? It's nuts the way this community seems determined to split itself down the middle lately.


I admit I can get too heated at times.
But im tired off all the crying people do about the game. I ignore most of it.
If someone who does not have a history of moaning says something they dislike then cool.
But when it's the same people over and over again, it's like why are you even here if you seem to only want to be unhappy. Find another game to obsess over.

I have my own complaints about the game. Like why can't I curve 2 cliff tiles? It has to be 3. I think 2 would look nice. It's annoying and can ruin plans.

But at the same time you have people saying stuff like the game is awful because you can't get a coffee and that just sounds ridiculous.


----------



## bcmii (Apr 15, 2021)

Moritz said:


> But at the same time you have people saying stuff like the game is awful because you can't get a coffee and that just sounds ridiculous.



For the third time, people are allowed to have different preferences than you.  This is just a quick reminder to please stop belittling people and invalidating their feelings because you have different preferences. Maybe getting coffee was their favorite thing to do in the game—just because it wasn’t your favorite thing does NOT give you the right to dictate how others should feel about it.

By your same “if you don’t like the game, don’t play it” logic, if you don’t like people complaining, then stop clicking on and lurking the complaint threads. Anytime someone posts a valid criticism on any of those threads, I always see you jumping to invalidate their opinion.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 15, 2021)

yup I agree, and I think its a result of Nintendo being so out of touch with its fan base. I just posted in another thread explaining that this game has so much potential yet the developers seem to be doing the bare minimum for each update. the game needs a serious make over with QOL changes and new game mechanics to compare to other farming/life sims and appease players; animal crossing is not the only farming/life sim anymore and needs to step up its game to keep fans interested.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

bcmii said:


> For the third time, people are allowed to have different preferences than you.  This is just a quick reminder to please stop belittling people and invalidating their feelings because you have different preferences. Maybe getting coffee was their favorite thing to do in the game—just because it wasn’t your favorite thing does NOT give you the right to dictate how others should feel about it.
> 
> By your same “if you don’t like the game, don’t play it” logic, if you don’t like people complaining, then stop clicking on the complaint threads.


I'm not dictating anything.
People can feel how they want.
If people want to feel these things are important then fine.

Just a quick reminder that I also get to feel how I want about those people. You don't have the right to dictate how others should feel about it.

I see you edited your post so I'll edit in this.

I tend to only reply to the people who are angry about the game and saying matter of factly that its bad.

If someone is calm and says it's their opinion, then generally I won't question them on it.

But if people are going to be ungrateful and yell about how their little thing isn't in the game, say the game lacks the bare minimum etc, then I'm going to question them on it because I strongly believe they are wrong and ruining a great community


----------



## bcmii (Apr 15, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm not dictating anything.
> People can feel how they want.
> If people want to feel these things are important then fine.
> 
> Just a quick reminder that I also get to feel how I want about those people. You don't have the right to dictate how others should feel about it.



Yes, you are entitled to feel however you want about those people. I never once said you couldn’t. What I DID ask is for you to stop invalidating and trying to silence those people with different opinions. Like I said, nobody forced you to click on the complaint threads.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

bcmii said:


> Yes, you are entitled to feel however you want about those people. I never once said you couldn’t. What I DID ask is for you to stop invalidating and trying to silence those people with different opinions. Like I said, nobody forced you to click on the complaint threads.


Wanting stuff is valid.
Expecting and demanding is not valid.

I guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one. If people want to say why they think the game is bad, I have the right to tell them why I think theyre wrong.


----------



## bcmii (Apr 15, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Wanting stuff is valid.
> Expecting and demanding is not valid.
> 
> I guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one. If people want to say why they think the game is bad, I have the right to tell them why I think theyre wrong.



I was going to leave it, but that last sentence didn’t sit right with me. “Bad” and “Good” are subjective—it’s a matter of opinion. What may be good game to you may be a bad game to another person. There’s no such thing as a wrong opinion, nor is it your job to tell them that their opinion can somehow be wrong and invalid.

That is all. I’m not going to engage with you any further.


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi all! Just a reminder to be courteous towards all other TBT members in your posts. I would appreciate if all active users in this thread could please give *Section 1.1. **Respecting Others* of our *Rules and Guidelines* a re-read. Thank you!


----------



## Lukedub (Apr 17, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> OK, well I still enjoy doing it weather it's something you're 'supposed' to be able to in Animal Crossing or not.
> 
> Problem with most of this community is they nobody is ever happy with anything. Nintendo gave us all these awesome new features, and people are still turning their noses up at everything and being so nitpicky. New Horizons wasn't supposed to be like all the other games was it? Why would you make a new game if it was going to be exactly the same as the previous ones.
> 
> If there are things people aren't liking about the game or you're getting burnt out, don't play it.



I don't think any of the points I brought up were nitpicky. The fact that you can entirely change your island is a HUGE change parallel to games. And basically sets the animal crossing series on a path, that I guarantee, it will never recover from. New Horizons tried to be something different, but in the process removed almost everything animal crossing was built from.


----------



## Lt.Savior (Apr 17, 2021)

Lukedub said:


> The fact that you can entirely change your island is a HUGE change parallel to games. And basically sets the animal crossing series on a path, that I guarantee, it will never recover from. New Horizons tried to be something different, but in the process removed almost everything animal crossing was built from.



I'm not that familiar on previous entry's. But i read lots of posts they miss the old Animal Crossing core game mechanics. But i think what they did with New Horizons is pretty revolutionary. Maybe it was too soon too combine those 2 features of the game. Maybe, with future updates, it will be more like the AC game like it's predecessors. Maybe with a new AC game. But i hardly think they won't recover from it


----------



## Imbri (Apr 17, 2021)

bobthecat said:


> You're older that's why. I personally think new horizons game is amazing apart from harvs island.
> 
> Animal Crossing is quite a nostalgic game for most people so they might be  quite attached to older games, just a personal opinion


I'm probably older than most of you, and have been playing the series since the first game, and I can still enjoy something new.

I agree with @Vrisnem that this game captures a lot of the charm of earlier games, but it also updates it and gives it a unique twist.

I basically used amiibo to get my starter villagers into their default homes and I have done very little terraforming.

The game gives back what you put into it, and if you go in thinking, "It isn't NL/WW/CF!" then you're already setting yourself up to be disappointed.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 17, 2021)

I agree it's lost its charm. It's a good game but there's that itch that hasn't been scratched for me.
I also feel like the series lost its cosy feeling after City Folk. I'm not sure what it is...but even though NL is probably my favourite AC game, it just feels...different from there.

I think the series is evolving and the little features I've expected to be there being removed has made the game feel hollow to me, but I guess that's a me problem because I like the little details in things.
I do like the new details NH has introduced, but sacrificing so many others leaves me feeling unsatisfied.

Basically, I can enjoy NH a lot, but I will always feel that bit unsatisfied knowing that the charm and small details that always had care put into them throughout the series has been omitted.


----------



## CuriousCharli (Apr 17, 2021)

Audrey Marie said:


> I don't know if it is just me, but I feel like New Horizons doesn't have the same charm as other games. You can practically get any villager you want with amibo (i know you could in new leaf but not at the beginning of the game coming out.) and with crafting i get they wanted to try something new but golden tools should never break- i mean you work hard for them
> 
> 
> @ForgottenT 's Words
> ...



So what you're saying is the game has "Lost it's charm" because Nintendo hasn't released the updates people want? I'm sorry but that sounds entitled not only that but defies what Animal Crossing is supposed to be. It's supposed to be slow, relaxing and enjoyed like a nice hot cup of coffee and that isn't even me telling you how to play your game it was literally developed like that. Yeah, I'm not saying you don't have a point, I would personally like more activites with friends and everyone wants Brewster after finding out it could be an update yet everyone has already made a Cafe with their brains and made them all pretty and even useable but to go around and say "Ugh this game is boring because I wanted this, I wanted that and I think this should be in it by now" is pretty rude to the developers especially since they listened to our community about Bunny Day for a YEAR. YES It is still lacking but I like to think of it as slow. Nintendo have already said they will release things in the upcoming years and not everything will be brand new like everyone expects. It's all about patience and working with what you have. If you really can't respect any of that including the time and effort it goes into the game, this game isn't for you. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## Sheydra (Apr 17, 2021)

The only animal crossing I played before was new leaf, late starter. Myself I find this game much more enjoyable. New leaf felt more like a job then fun, it’s why I left it.


----------



## PacV (Apr 17, 2021)

I hear lots about New Horizons being the most incomplete game in the series. The fact that Nintendo decide to just update it regularly just to keep it alive is something i really don't like.

While still Animal Crossing (number 2 of my top 5 games) i gotta admit it feels... Different out of the past games.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 17, 2021)

@CuriousCharli You just responded to someone who posted that a year ago, just a fyi. Also people are allowed to want things in that were previously in other games. Doesn't mean they have to show up again or will, but they have every right to want them and be disappointed if they don't show up. Just the same way you have every right to enjoy everything the game has to offer.

In the same notion, if you can't respect that, then they (or anyone else who has a similar although maybe not as strongly felt sentiment) doesn't have to respect your opinion (or anyone else who may come on just as hot as you did)


----------



## CuriousCharli (Apr 17, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @CuriousCharli You just responded to someone who posted that a year ago, just a fyi. Also people are allowed to want things in that were previously in other games. Doesn't mean they have to show up again or will, but they have every right to want them and be disappointed if they don't show up. Just the same way you have every right to enjoy everything the game has to offer.
> 
> In the same notion, if you can't respect that, then they (or anyone else who has a similar although maybe not as strongly felt sentiment) doesn't have to respect your opinion (or anyone else who may come on just as hot as you did)


I respect your view but I think you misread my comment and my intentions. Still in that respect, you're no wrong than me or the person I replied to (which I do know that). Sometimes you need a little bitter to notice the sweet however I think you saw all the bitter in my comment and not the fact that I did take their side and agree at times.

Nether the less I hope you have a beautiful day.


----------



## Lukedub (Apr 17, 2021)

Lt.Savior said:


> I'm not that familiar on previous entry's. But i read lots of posts they miss the old Animal Crossing core game mechanics. But i think what they did with New Horizons is pretty revolutionary. Maybe it was too soon too combine those 2 features of the game. Maybe, with future updates, it will be more like the AC game like it's predecessors. Maybe with a new AC game. But i hardly think they won't recover from it


The reason I say this is because new horizons added so many new creative options. Some of them are good. The paths and fences/walls I think were good additions. But everything else added is a little too much. The kind of features that you wanted when you were really really young. Since all these things are in the game, completely scrapping them would now just make a lot of New Horizons new comers mad and pretty much are a necessity now.


----------



## Lukedub (Apr 18, 2021)

KayDee said:


> Flattening your island is an option that the game gives you. If like you said, you value memorizing the routes of your town or keeping the appearance the way it is, then don’t flatten your town. You could even leave the island the way you arrived if you value the original game’s aesthetic. That’s the great thing about being given options. Still, I don’t see how being able to rebuild your town stops it from being a life sim. I look at it more as starting your life over. In real life, you get tired of living in your current town or your job, you start over someplace else. But, since this is a video game, I guess you can just flatten it.
> 
> Other than the original game, you have always been given the option to make your island look different from how it originally was. You decide where to plant trees, flowers, change the town flag and tune, place custom paths, even influence whether a villager stays or goes. So you were never just an equal. New Horizons just expanded on those ideas, which a player can choose to use or not.


Rebuilding shops doesn't stop it from being a life sim, everything else does. Being able to completely change the landscape sounds like a good feature, but should only have been added in a HHH type game and not a main series one. Sure you have the option to, but it just makes it feel un fun, like I know I can always just fix the annoying part of the island if I want to. All the new creative features don't build off the old ones at all. The old ones were very base level and unique from the rest of the game. The new ones just feel like they added the dev tools as a feature.


----------



## KayDee (Apr 18, 2021)

Lukedub said:


> Rebuilding shops doesn't stop it from being a life sim, everything else does. Being able to completely change the landscape sounds like a good feature, but should only have been added in a HHH type game and not a main series one. Sure you have the option to, but it just makes it feel un fun, like I know I can always just fix the annoying part of the island if I want to. All the new creative features don't build off the old ones at all. The old ones were very base level and unique from the rest of the game. The new ones just feel like they added the dev tools as a feature.


Even the quintessential life-sim game, The Sims, lets you terraform so I don’t see how it disqualifes Animal Crossing from being such. Each game has increasingly built on your ability to modify your town so clearly this is the type of game that the developers envisioned Animal Crossing to be. They were probably just limited by hardware in the earlier games.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 18, 2021)

Lukedub said:


> Rebuilding shops doesn't stop it from being a life sim, everything else does. Being able to completely change the landscape sounds like a good feature, but should only have been added in a HHH type game and not a main series one. Sure you have the option to, but it just makes it feel un fun, like I know I can always just fix the annoying part of the island if I want to. All the new creative features don't build off the old ones at all. The old ones were very base level and unique from the rest of the game. The new ones just feel like they added the dev tools as a feature.


As someone who has flatten their island like 2 times I can't tell you how annoying it is to do it. Just destroying cliffs, getting rid of waterfalls, and rivers is a lot more time consuming than I thought. Then of course you have to use time travel just to move every single building to the beach. This would not be so bothersome if there was like a more fleshed out island creator, that allowed you to destroy things on the island so that way it doesn't become like a "one person job" 

It also sucks that you cannot have your "best friends" terraform for you so it makes the experience a lot more harder. I can understand why people restart their islands because they don't want to go through all that trouble doing that and it really take so long to even tear down your island to the point where its bare bones and you can start where you want to even plan out.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 18, 2021)

lol I ended up flattening my entire top of the island in the very beginning and kind of just left it like that for months on ends. Then I just referenced old pictures to mold it back to the way it was previously. In the end, flattening it just wasn't worth it for me.


----------



## Lukedub (Apr 18, 2021)

KayDee said:


> Even the quintessential life-sim game, The Sims, lets you terraform so I don’t see how it disqualifes Animal Crossing from being such. Each game has increasingly built on your ability to modify your town so clearly this is the type of game that the developers envisioned Animal Crossing to be. They were probably just limited by hardware in the earlier games.


You realize in the sims you play as a ****ing God overseer and not as a sim. The Sims is supposed to be a world building type game. however, animal crossing was not. Making buildings in New Leaf is actually realistic because you're literally the mayor, and creating buildings is a lot more realistic than terraforming.


----------



## KayDee (Apr 18, 2021)

Lukedub said:


> You realize in the sims you play as a ****ing God overseer and not as a sim. The Sims is supposed to be a world building type game. however, animal crossing was not. Making buildings in New Leaf is actually realistic because you're literally the mayor, and creating buildings is a lot more realistic than terraforming.


EA categorizes it as a life-sim on their website. You ask people to name you a life-simulation game, more often than not they’ll mention The Sims. So whether it has world-building elements  or not shouldn’t be an issue as long as the life-sim aspects are there. The thing is you’re trying to pin games into very narrow categories when in reality video games can fall into many different categories.

Well, you may not have been given the title of mayor in this game but your character was still tasked with building up the town by “President Nook” as the island rep so it still makes sense in the context of the game.


----------



## Dracule (Apr 19, 2021)

Like others have probably said here, I don’t necessarily think New Horizons has lost its “charm”; it’s still a very charming and aesthetically pleasing game, and it has a lot of good things already going for it. However, the hype/popularity around it has definitely deteriorated since it’s first release. I think this is partly due to a bunch of the mainstream population hopping on the ACNH train during covid, then losing interest after six months to a year. I have many friends who did this exact thing, while I’m still playing regularly.

I completely agree about the lack of significant updates that ACNH could have had by now. I’ve been one of the more critical players even though I love the Animal Crossing franchise and still play NH specifically—it’s really the reason I finally bought a Switch after knowing another game was due at some point. The game itself is still great, and I find myself able to work on little parts of my island or collect furniture I still don’t have catalogued. But, let’s not lie to ourselves and say that improvements aren’t needed and what those improvements should look like, haha (not pointing at anyone specifically here—just stating it as there are so many fandoms that have these sided debates and discussions).

I’m honestly hoping for more important features (at least what I think are important) to be included sometime this year, like more furniture from ACNL, Amiibo RV cards that can scan in their respective item sets, and major buildings (Brewster’s, Police Station, Post Office, etc). All we can do is make our voices heard respectfully to official AC pages, because who knows when or if the team will incorporate all these specific things on their own. After all, they do work hard and I’ll give them that. My more optimistic side is already seeing so many possibilities that, if the AC team could do it before, then they can certainly push through and blow us away with amazing features in the coming months and years.

Much love.


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 19, 2021)

Wow, this thread is from one year ago and, if I'm not mistaken, only 4 things (5 if you count Leif's stand as a "shop") out of OP's message have been added: paintings, diving, museum upgrade(s), bushes and Leif's "shop". Just goes to show how little progression has been made. And no, I don't count adding existing holidays that were in the base game in the past as progression, nor do I think pumpkins constitute progression either. In fact, not a single thing out of those 5 is new.

This game has become a weekend filler game for me and even then it feels like a chore. At this point I'm afraid it'll get the Sims 4 treatment, where it doesn't matter how many things get added, it won't improve because the problem is at the core. Such a waste for a game that had the potential to be the "ultimate" Animal Crossing game, in my opinion.


----------



## RollingAntony (Apr 19, 2021)

You know what, it's not worth it.


----------



## Speeny (Apr 23, 2021)

Haven't been on this forum in a while but when I take a month or two off from the game and come back to it I feel very refreshed. My island is finally taking shape. Feel as if I'm making it as homely as possible which is nice. Inspired purely by ideas in my head. Just taking my time with things really. Still on the hunt for Lucky and two other villagers I decide on to replace Tipper and Piper.


----------

